# Here are more images of the Canon EOS R5



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 4, 2020)

> The Canon EOS R5 is probably the most anticipated camera on earth at the moment, but it has only been teased by Canon with a development announcement. We do expect the Canon EOS R5 to be officially announced at some point in the next month or so.
> Here are the rumoured specifications for the Canon EOS R5.
> Below is a gallery of new images of the Canon EOS R5 body courtesy of dc.watch.
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## AE-1Burnham (Mar 4, 2020)

It is refreshingly multi-function-bar-less. ...I wish I could send the EOS R in to have the back replaced with this one, just like in the good old days where you had different backs for film cameras. I guess there is another option here: drop'em like there hot (i.e. buy the R5).


----------



## DBounce (Mar 4, 2020)

I’m certainly looking forward to the R5. I plan to gift my EOS R to my significant other. She’s still using Sony. I’ll give her the 24-105 it came with. I’ll be using the R5 with the trinity. It looks like it may be a body truly worthy of the new lenses. I can’t wait.


----------



## Mahk43 (Mar 4, 2020)

It look more massive than the R


----------



## Fran Decatta (Mar 4, 2020)

Wishing to have a monster like this in my hands, see how works the IBIS on still photography, new AF improvements, improvements on ISO/DR (althrough actually the R is fine for me in this aspect)... and over all, open the card door and see two slots there


----------



## Jim Corbett (Mar 4, 2020)

Is it chunkier than the "R", or it's just the deeper grip which makes it look thicker?


----------



## Joel C (Mar 4, 2020)

C'mon man! Release the Kraken! Do it Canon!


----------



## Canon1966 (Mar 4, 2020)

It looks chunkier than the R. The grip looks very comfortable. I hope it comes with the adapter. A bottom grip will be nice also.


----------



## Fbimages (Mar 4, 2020)

It appears that it's missing the new optical sensor on the AF-ON button, so the R5 is perhaps not the premium mirrorless it's rumoured to be?


----------



## Go Wild (Mar 4, 2020)

Ohhh look!! New pics of my new Camera!! Damn....Cmon Canon bring it up earlier!!  

BTW: Are there news about the 1dx mkIII? Need the camera in April and I am worried about this corona virus thing....


----------



## bergstrom (Mar 4, 2020)

can't wait to get this in 2022


----------



## Mark3794 (Mar 4, 2020)

Looks so big and round, reminds me of the 5D series.
I really like they went for the "Dsrl" design and not the uncomfortable square metal design that is now so popular.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Mar 4, 2020)

Looks good. Can’t wait to see it with a grip and try it out.


----------



## diegopisante (Mar 4, 2020)

It's lovely!! But!!!
Makes me crazy the lack of buttons for exchange ISO, Drive, White balance, flash...makes it so difficult, I love the R but I can't go fast between the configuration as I need only with the button M-fn.


----------



## FitzwaterPhoto (Mar 4, 2020)

Looks good except that there is no "lock" button for the scroll wheel. That is a feature I use often to make sure I don't bump settings when I am working - it has saved me many times. There might be an electronic option - but I'm guessing I would forget to set that as often.


----------



## peters (Mar 4, 2020)

Seriously, it looks perfect. I hope that the "mode" Dial isnt to small to move. On the Sonys I find the upper dials a bit to small for a comfortable usage. 
A dedicated Mode dial on the left shoulder would be a better option in my opinion. Instead of this silly waste of a space they implemented with the on/off dial. I think the perfect place for the on/off dial is around the shutter. And a third push to activate the light. 

But overall it looks super close to perfect  

If the rumoured specs are true and there is no major fuckup like missing DPAF in 4k or crazy rolling shutter like on the 5D, than this is in my opinion the PERFECT camera. I dont see ANYTHING missing or wrong. Its incredible versatile and covers ANY kind of photography - from event, to landscape, to products and even high end sports. I think pretty much any price would be okay, even up to 6k like the 1D. Overall it looks even more powerfull than the 1D in my opinion (which became more and more a SUPER specialized tool). With the insane speed, the 5D could even replace the 1D for most sports photographers (unless you truely need the LAN port. Though this could be replaced with USB-C to LAN adapters - at least theoreticaly). 
With the giant EF Lense selection and the Adapter with internal ND Filter its a VERY promising camera, even for video


----------



## peters (Mar 4, 2020)

FitzwaterPhoto said:


> Looks good except that there is no "lock" button for the scroll wheel. That is a feature I use often to make sure I don't bump settings when I am working - it has saved me many times. There might be an electronic option - but I'm guessing I would forget to set that as often.


Hm Interesting, I personaly NEVER used the locks 
Maybe there is some hotkey option to put the lock feature on a custom key...


----------



## Philrp (Mar 4, 2020)

Looks amazing!

Where is my EOS R7: R5 with a crop sensor.... come on Canon


----------



## ordinaryfilmmaker (Mar 4, 2020)

Looks like every aspect of this product has been redesigned. Smooth clean lines, well thought out placement. I am confident that what will be delivered will be well received. I am sure there will be some Debbie Downers, as I encountered them early this morning when i released my Youtube video on this, but most of us see a refocused Canon that is delivering capabilities and outcomes that are strategically aligned. The cripple hammer appears to be hibernating. Let it sleep for some time, ret cripple hammer.


----------



## boiseblake (Mar 4, 2020)

FitzwaterPhoto said:


> Looks good except that there is no "lock" button for the scroll wheel. That is a feature I use often to make sure I don't bump settings when I am working - it has saved me many times. There might be an electronic option - but I'm guessing I would forget to set that as often.


Look at the second to last photo. It appears there's a lock button on top


----------



## henrikolsen (Mar 4, 2020)

But will it finally have a RAW histogram? I hope, but doubt it. 

I use it so much with MagicLantern that it will be very sad to miss. And no, I don't find exposure simulation and a histogram based on a developed/processed interpretation anywhere near a replacement for a proper RAW histogram for knowing exactly where clipping point is.


----------



## vjlex (Mar 4, 2020)

FitzwaterPhoto said:


> Looks good except that there is no "lock" button for the scroll wheel. That is a feature I use often to make sure I don't bump settings when I am working - it has saved me many times. There might be an electronic option - but I'm guessing I would forget to set that as often.


It's not on the scroll wheel, but there is a Lock button right on the top next to the record and illumination button.


----------



## docsmith (Mar 4, 2020)

Fbimages said:


> It appears that it's missing the new optical sensor on the AF-ON button, so the R5 is perhaps not the premium mirrorless it's rumoured to be?


It will almost certainly have "touch and drag" on the back display, which is very slick. 

As for the optical sensor for the AF-ON, likely on the eventual R1.


----------



## mavvy (Mar 4, 2020)

R6 where are you? Wanna replace my 6D2 incl. lenses.


----------



## mpb001 (Mar 4, 2020)

Looks like a great camera. As a 5DIV owner, I do prefer the simple top mode dial. I do like having an LCD info panel on top though. I guess maybe we will get a mode dial on the R6 , then it will be without a top LCD info panel


----------



## Canon1966 (Mar 4, 2020)

I've always wanted a "5D like camera" with an articulating screen. This looks like its it.


----------



## dominic_siu (Mar 4, 2020)

I will trade my R for R5 when release


----------



## djack41 (Mar 4, 2020)

Nice button layout. Good work Canon!


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Mar 4, 2020)

Fbimages said:


> It appears that it's missing the new optical sensor on the AF-ON button, so the R5 is perhaps not the premium mirrorless it's rumoured to be?


In a weird way, that's kind of good news as although the new optical sensor looks amazing and I'd love to have it, having it on the R5 would probably push the price way up so only Pro's could afford it. Without this, it is still a big step up and maybe still affordable for us mere mortals lol


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Mar 4, 2020)

Starting out EOS R said:


> In a weird way, that's kind of good news as although the new optical sensor looks amazing and I'd love to have it, having it on the R5 would probably push the price way up so only Pro's could afford it. Without this, it is still a big step up and maybe still affordable for us mere mortals lol



Not just the price of the body. The price of the grip too, which have already been shooting in in price.


----------



## njohnson (Mar 4, 2020)

Joystick - check
Sensible, historically standardized layout of buttons - check
Flip screen - check
Nicely sized grip - check
Dual scroll wheels - check
Lock button - check
Settings screen - check
I'm sold. Take my money.


----------



## Etienne (Mar 4, 2020)

Nothing to complain about in the looks department. This is the most exciting news I've seen from Canon since the 5D3. If reviews back it up, I'll be forgetting about Sony. But then again, the A7s mark III will probably be released at the same time as the R5.
Interesting times, and it may make for tough choices and large expenditures.


----------



## joestopper (Mar 4, 2020)

AE-1Burnham said:


> It is refreshingly multi-function-bar-less. ...I wish I could send the EOS R in to have the back replaced with this one, just like in the good old days where you had different backs for film cameras. I guess there is another option here: drop'em like there hot (i.e. buy the R5).



Even if unpopular opinion: The multi-function bar was not as bad as stated by many. It just needs to be used in an appropriate way. I use it to magnify by sliding from left to right (and left touch to switch on/off histogram). This is more convenient than pushing a button and does not cause any trouble. I will miss it in the R5 ...


----------



## Larsskv (Mar 4, 2020)

I feel like I am the only one who is a bit disappointed about the button layout on the R5. I would like to have some dedicated dual function buttons on the top of the camera, such as the ones that the 5D series has. 

I use both the R and the 5DIV, and I appreciate the dual function buttons on the 5DIV, and miss them on the R. 

Further I was hoping for the sensor on the AF-ON button that was seen on the 1DXIII.


----------



## Larsskv (Mar 4, 2020)

joestopper said:


> Even if unpopular opinionr: The multi-function bar was not as bad as stated by many. It just needs to be used in an appropriate way. I use it to magnify by sliding from left to right ( and left touch to switch on/ffhistogram). This is more convenient than pushing a button and does not cause any trouble. I will miss it in the R5 ...



I agree to some extent. I am not a fan of the Touch Bar, but it works well when dedicated to other functions than exposure (ISO, exposure comp, shutter speed and aperture)


----------



## Tom W (Mar 4, 2020)

Looking close, I can almost see my name on it.


----------



## Tom W (Mar 4, 2020)

Joel C said:


> C'mon man! Release the Kraken! Do it Canon!


And let loose the dogs of war too!!


----------



## pedroesteban (Mar 4, 2020)

Does anyone know what is the function of the red button on top of the camera? 
It reminds me of one of those old notebook pointing sticks...


----------



## David_E (Mar 4, 2020)

Mahk43 said:


> _ It look_ [sic] _more massive than the R_


OK, fixed that for you. The R is much larger than the R5. Get the point?



\


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Mar 4, 2020)

pedroesteban said:


> Does anyone know what is the function of the red button on top of the camera?
> It reminds me of one of those old notebook pointing sticks...


Dedicated video record button is my first guess


----------



## Trey T (Mar 4, 2020)

It would be perfect if Canon produce a grip that's about half the size of normal grip, and use fixed li-ion battery pack. EOS R's grip is pretty much the same size as the camera which is not good!


----------



## degos (Mar 4, 2020)

peters said:


> A dedicated Mode dial on the left shoulder would be a better option in my opinion. Instead of this silly waste of a space they implemented with the on/off dial.



Ever wondered how pros have managed without a Mode dial since the dawn of the 1 Series?


----------



## antolalto (Mar 4, 2020)

I want it now.


----------



## Bonich (Mar 4, 2020)

FitzwaterPhoto said:


> Looks good except that there is no "lock" button for the scroll wheel. That is a feature I use often to make sure I don't bump settings when I am working - it has saved me many times. There might be an electronic option - but I'm guessing I would forget to set that as often.


The lock button is on the top as it is on grandmother EOS R.


----------



## NorskHest (Mar 4, 2020)

Larsskv said:


> I feel like I am the only one who is a bit disappointed about the button layout on the R5. I would like to have some dedicated dual function buttons on the top of the camera, such as the ones that the 5D series has.
> 
> I use both the R and the 5DIV, and I appreciate the dual function buttons on the 5DIV, and miss them on the R.
> 
> Further I was hoping for the sensor on the AF-ON button that was seen on the 1DXIII.


This layout looks pretty disappointing, I wish it would have the 5 d layout but with a Sony style tilt screen.


----------



## Juangrande (Mar 4, 2020)

peters said:


> Seriously, it looks perfect. I hope that the "mode" Dial isnt to small to move. On the Sonys I find the upper dials a bit to small for a comfortable usage.
> A dedicated Mode dial on the left shoulder would be a better option in my opinion. Instead of this silly waste of a space they implemented with the on/off dial. I think the perfect place for the on/off dial is around the shutter. And a third push to activate the light.
> 
> But overall it looks super close to perfect
> ...


A perfect camera for me would need an electronic (global) shutter so you could do flash sync at any speed. That would be a huge deal for photographers that mix ambient and flash outdoors.


----------



## slclick (Mar 4, 2020)

The sooner it comes out, the sooner I can buy a refurb!


----------



## jazzytune (Mar 4, 2020)

NorskHest said:


> This layout looks pretty disappointing, I wish it would have the 5 d layout but with a Sony style tilt screen.


Get a 5D or a Sony then! I'm so sorry that Canon didn't consult YOU before making the camera. How silly of them!


----------



## highdesertmesa (Mar 4, 2020)

Trey T said:


> It would be perfect if Canon produce a grip that's about half the size of normal grip, and use fixed li-ion battery pack. EOS R's grip is pretty much the same size as the camera which is not good!



You really only read complaints like this about the R battery grip from people who have never used it. It's perfect.


----------



## Stuart (Mar 4, 2020)

Looks to have minimal controls and not be very high. A wolf in sheep's clothing?


----------



## cayenne (Mar 4, 2020)

Looking at this...are they going to be able to get an arca Swiss L-bracket for this thing?

side for all the connectors....wondering how they'll manage a bracket over that while still allowing access...looks more dense what connections that say, the 5D3....

C


----------



## slclick (Mar 4, 2020)

cayenne said:


> Looking at this...are they going to be able to get an arca Swiss L-bracket for this thing?
> 
> side for all the connectors....wondering how they'll manage a bracket over that while still allowing access...looks more dense what connections that say, the 5D3....
> 
> C


I'm sure Kirk and RRS are working on 3D printed mockups as we speak, I wonder if Canon releases prototype shells for accessory mfg's. to tool with so release dates can be met with all the usual goodies


----------



## AEWest (Mar 4, 2020)

Philrp said:


> Looks amazing!
> 
> Where is my EOS R7: R5 with a crop sensor.... come on Canon


Doubtful that is happening. Then they would have come up with yet another line of lenses. Not a great idea in a shrinking market.


----------



## Aregal (Mar 4, 2020)

Fbimages said:


> It appears that it's missing the new optical sensor on the AF-ON button, so the R5 is perhaps not the premium mirrorless it's rumoured to be?





Go Wild said:


> Ohhh look!! New pics of my new Camera!! Damn....Cmon Canon bring it up earlier!!
> 
> BTW: Are there news about the 1dx mkIII? Need the camera in April and I am worried about this corona virus thing....



I’ve been shooting with the 1DX3 for nearly a month now.


----------



## noms78 (Mar 4, 2020)

njohnson said:


> Joystick - check
> Sensible, historically standardized layout of buttons - check
> Flip screen - check
> Nicely sized grip - check
> ...



no mechanical mode dial is the only thing wrong so far. also hope that top lcd screen is not laggy like the r.


----------



## noms78 (Mar 4, 2020)

degos said:


> Ever wondered how pros have managed without a Mode dial since the dawn of the 1 Series?


The mode dial looks identical to the eos r  if it functions like the 1d series then i would be great but im not counting on it


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Mar 4, 2020)

pedroesteban said:


> Does anyone know what is the function of the red button on top of the camera?
> It reminds me of one of those old notebook pointing sticks...


If its like the R, its most likely the start button when recording in movie mode


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2020)

FitzwaterPhoto said:


> Looks good except that there is no "lock" button for the scroll wheel. That is a feature I use often to make sure I don't bump settings when I am working - it has saved me many times. There might be an electronic option - but I'm guessing I would forget to set that as often.


It’s there, to the right of the Mode wheel


----------



## dwarven (Mar 4, 2020)

Looks nice and beefy. Waiting to see how snappy the EVF is.


----------



## DarkPhalanx (Mar 4, 2020)

Can't wait to get this thing once and for all!!


----------



## ColinJR (Mar 4, 2020)

Fbimages said:


> It appears that it's missing the new optical sensor on the AF-ON button, so the R5 is perhaps not the premium mirrorless it's rumoured to be?



I was just going to ask if I was the only one who noticed. Perhaps they're taking a much more conservative route with the control layout given the amount of flack the R got with the Mfn bar. Still, the optical sensor in the 1DX III AF button seems like a really elegant solution to the problem of navigating across a full sensor-width of AF points.

Using the screen works well, but it's un-endingly annoying when your nose moves the AF point for you...


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 4, 2020)

Starting out EOS R said:


> ...so only Pro's could afford it.


Pro does not = well to do. I don’t know any well heeled photographers that do it for a living. Not a one. All the guys I know that have money to burn on gear do something else for a living. I know about 4 pros. They are as frugal as they can be when it comes to purchasing and tend to not have the latest.


----------



## ColinJR (Mar 4, 2020)

peters said:


> Seriously, it looks perfect. I hope that the "mode" Dial isnt to small to move. On the Sonys I find the upper dials a bit to small for a comfortable usage.
> A dedicated Mode dial on the left shoulder would be a better option in my opinion. Instead of this silly waste of a space they implemented with the on/off dial. I think the perfect place for the on/off dial is around the shutter. And a third push to activate the light.
> 
> But overall it looks super close to perfect
> ...



Lots of assumptions being made here... What if the sensor doesn't even use DPAF, for example? There's so much we don't know—I wouldn't get your hopes up too high before we get it in our hands.


----------



## Jasonmc89 (Mar 4, 2020)

bergstrom said:


> can't wait to get this in 2022


Haha, same!


----------



## navastronia (Mar 4, 2020)

Trey T said:


> It would be perfect if Canon produce a grip that's about half the size of normal grip, and use fixed li-ion battery pack. EOS R's grip is pretty much the same size as the camera which is not good!



I strongly disagree. The purpose of the grip is to make the camera larger and handle similarly regardless of how it's oriented.


----------



## ColinJR (Mar 4, 2020)

henrikolsen said:


> But will it finally have a RAW histogram? I hope, but doubt it.
> 
> I use it so much with MagicLantern that it will be very sad to miss. And no, I don't find exposure simulation and a histogram based on a developed/processed interpretation anywhere near a replacement for a proper RAW histogram for knowing exactly where clipping point is.


That would be nice... I had a Sony briefly—zebra's would also be nice for seeing _where_ the clipping points are. Seems like a no brainer feature to steal...


----------



## NorskHest (Mar 4, 2020)

jazzytune said:


> Get a 5D or a Sony then! I'm so sorry that Canon didn't consult YOU before making the camera. How silly of them!


Ooooooo sick burn and I already have them.


----------



## ColinJR (Mar 4, 2020)

njohnson said:


> Joystick - check
> Sensible, historically standardized layout of buttons - check
> Flip screen - check
> Nicely sized grip - check
> ...


 *_triple_ scroll wheels ("mode" dial can function as a control wheel)


----------



## felipeolveram (Mar 4, 2020)

Just release it already noone has time to sit around and wait for the next camera to come out


----------



## ColinJR (Mar 4, 2020)

degos said:


> Ever wondered how pros have managed without a Mode dial since the dawn of the 1 Series?


I just wish they'd put the on/off switch on the right side, preferably surrounding the shutter button.


----------



## Tremotino (Mar 4, 2020)

Beauty!


----------



## FitzwaterPhoto (Mar 4, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> It’s there, to the right of the Mode wheel


oh! on top! Wasn't looking there.


----------



## ColinJR (Mar 4, 2020)

cayenne said:


> Looking at this...are they going to be able to get an arca Swiss L-bracket for this thing?
> 
> side for all the connectors....wondering how they'll manage a bracket over that while still allowing access...looks more dense what connections that say, the 5D3....
> 
> C


Like every other camera? Usually (except in the case with the EOS R ) the L portion of L-brackets will slide in and out to accommodate the connectors.


----------



## ColinJR (Mar 4, 2020)

noms78 said:


> no mechanical mode dial is the only thing wrong so far. also hope that top lcd screen is not laggy like the r.


BUT—the mode dial can function as another control dial during shooting, which I would way rather prefer.


----------



## djkraq (Mar 4, 2020)

I love my cameras like I love my women...thick in all the right places


----------



## ColinJR (Mar 4, 2020)

diegopisante said:


> It's lovely!! But!!!
> Makes me crazy the lack of buttons for exchange ISO, Drive, White balance, flash...makes it so difficult, I love the R but I can't go fast between the configuration as I need only with the button M-fn.


I'm guessing you'll be able to assign one of the control dials to ISO, maybe even WB. I don't know about you but I would rather have a physical dial over a fiddly touchpad that is easily activated. I can't wait to have THREE control dials so I can set my camera up to control aperture, shutter speed, and ISO on dedicated dials. But to your point, it would be nice to have a few other Cf buttons to directly access things like drive mode.


----------



## djkraq (Mar 4, 2020)

But honestly the only thing I truly HATE about this camera is no easy switch mode to video like previous cameras in the DSLR line. I want my video switch toggle back!!!!! Made it easy as a hybrid shooter to shift from photos to video mode.


----------



## djkraq (Mar 4, 2020)

ordinaryfilmmaker said:


> Looks like every aspect of this product has been redesigned. Smooth clean lines, well thought out placement. I am confident that what will be delivered will be well received. I am sure there will be some Debbie Downers, as I encountered them early this morning when i released my Youtube video on this, but most of us see a refocused Canon that is delivering capabilities and outcomes that are strategically aligned. The cripple hammer appears to be hibernating. Let it sleep for some time, ret cripple hammer.



Love your channel. I wish more photographers and videographers did more shooting than complaining.


----------



## Trey T (Mar 4, 2020)

highdesertmesa said:


> You really only read complaints like this about the R battery grip from people who have never used it. It's perfect.


you think that the EOS R grip is innovative, different than 5D or 7D grips? The R, 5D, and 7D uses LP-E6 and grip w/ a battery tray (for LP-e6) which have the exact design platform. The two batteries make the grips unatural when rotating from landscape to portrait; this is not an issue for 1D series because the two sides of the grip are the same.

But who's complaining about the EOS R? The EOS R was brought up as talking point for the R5.


----------



## Trey T (Mar 4, 2020)

NorskHest said:


> This layout looks pretty disappointing, I wish it would have the 5 d layout but with a Sony style tilt screen.


It is pretty much the same conceptual layout design as the 5D:

1. joystick - exist; improved location
2. AF-on - improved location
3. dial wheel - exist
4. programmable button between grip and lens mount - exist
5. two cards; CF and SD types
6. even the shutter button looks exactly like the 5D (R and RP does not)

I prefer the screen is fixed because I don't like moving parts, risk to failure.


----------



## mpmark (Mar 4, 2020)

Lets hope they DON'T have the IS continuously running on this model, still haven't bothered to address peoples concerns about that on the R


----------



## Whowe (Mar 4, 2020)

Based on the photos, it looks like this may have voice memos. (microphone under the "Rate" button on back)

I haven't heard anyone comment on this. Something that may be useful?


----------



## bsbeamer (Mar 4, 2020)

I will miss the dedicated video/stills switch.


----------



## slclick (Mar 4, 2020)

ColinJR said:


> Lots of assumptions being made here... What if the sensor doesn't even use DPAF, for example? There's so much we don't know—I wouldn't get your hopes up too high before we get it in our hands.


At this point in the announcement timeline, we've got very little to work with so assumptions are perfectly natural on a rumors site. How that is a surprise is beyond me.


----------



## Larsskv (Mar 4, 2020)

Trey T said:


> It is pretty much the same conceptual layout design as the 5D:
> 
> 1. joystick - exist; improved location
> 2. AF-on - improved location
> ...



I miss the dual function buttons that the 5D series has on top. I wish the R had it, and I was hoping the R5 would get it. Without them I will more often do several button pushes, or go into the menus.


----------



## Viggo (Mar 4, 2020)

I’m gonna really miss the Touch Bar , I have no idea why the R bodies need a stupid joystick... at least there is no mechanical mode dial, excellent t. Now, pleeeeaaaase make the modes editable ...


----------



## noms78 (Mar 4, 2020)

ColinJR said:


> BUT—the mode dial can function as another control dial during shooting, which I would way rather prefer.


as long as it can change modes in one second (without using rear lcd) i will be happy.


----------



## Drcampbellicu (Mar 4, 2020)

I don’t see why 7k is reasonable based on what we know So far.
Let’s see what the final specs are but the price range for a new 5D mark sounds right 


QUOTE="peters, post: 822455, member: 380133"]
Seriously, it looks perfect. I hope that the "mode" Dial isnt to small to move. On the Sonys I find the upper dials a bit to small for a comfortable usage.
A dedicated Mode dial on the left shoulder would be a better option in my opinion. Instead of this silly waste of a space they implemented with the on/off dial. I think the perfect place for the on/off dial is around the shutter. And a third push to activate the light.

But overall it looks super close to perfect 

If the rumoured specs are true and there is no major fuckup like missing DPAF in 4k or crazy rolling shutter like on the 5D, than this is in my opinion the PERFECT camera. I dont see ANYTHING missing or wrong. Its incredible versatile and covers ANY kind of photography - from event, to landscape, to products and even high end sports. I think pretty much any price would be okay, even up to 6k like the 1D. Overall it looks even more powerfull than the 1D in my opinion (which became more and more a SUPER specialized tool). With the insane speed, the 5D could even replace the 1D for most sports photographers (unless you truely need the LAN port. Though this could be replaced with USB-C to LAN adapters - at least theoreticaly).
With the giant EF Lense selection and the Adapter with internal ND Filter its a VERY promising camera, even for video 
[/QUOTE]


----------



## joestopper (Mar 4, 2020)

mpmark said:


> Lets hope they DON'T have the IS continuously running on this model, still haven't bothered to address peoples concerns about that on the R



No. It will only engage when the release button is pushed half way.


----------



## slclick (Mar 4, 2020)

Drcampbellicu said:


> I don’t see why 7k is reasonable based on what we know So far.
> Let’s see what the final specs are but the price range for a new 5D mark sounds right
> 
> $7,000 USD?
> ...


----------



## Viggo (Mar 4, 2020)

joestopper said:


> No. It will only engage when the release button is pushed half way.


How do you know that?


----------



## peters (Mar 4, 2020)

degos said:


> Ever wondered how pros have managed without a Mode dial since the dawn of the 1 Series?


Since I am a freelancing, fulltime photographer and videographer I would consider myself a "pro". I have a 1DX II and use it alongside the 5D IV in my daily work (though I prefer the 5D usualy and for video work the S1H). 
I think the missing mode dial on the 1D is truely annoying. To change the mode I have to reach for a hard to reach button on the shoulder and cycle the wheel and observe a REALY tiny icon to make sure I land in the right mode. On the 5D I can change the mode withouth even looking at the camera, thanks to tactile feedback. Its fast, reliable and very easy to check (without even looking through the viewfinder). 
The reasons to leave this out and to implement an ON/OFF Switch instead of it, is a bad design choice and I cant find any reason that makes this better...
Its not like its a big problem or something, but in my opinion they could have used that space more efficient.


----------



## peters (Mar 4, 2020)

Drcampbellicu said:


> I don’t see why 7k is reasonable based on what we know So far.
> Let’s see what the final specs are but the price range for a new 5D mark sounds right


I layed out my thinking pretty detailed, dont you think?
This camera (IF the rumoured specs are true) could replace a 1DX III (unless you truely need the LAN Port. The rest of the specs is the same or even BETTER than on the 1D. It shoots 45mpixel with 20fps - like wtf?! If the rumours are true.) AND it could replace any photo camera (for example for wildlife, event, wedding, landscape, street) you could need or use at the moment. AND (if there is no mayor problem with it) it could replace pretty much any video camera up to around 7000USD at the market (unless you need a very specific tool). 
The fact that it beats the 1DX III AND offers a very high resolution alone is reason enough to justify such a pricetag. If the video mode rocks, its an INCREDIBLE versatile camera in a handy formfactor with future proof video features and canon colors that could even be used on small gimbals and drones. This is an incredible value for the money.


----------



## slclick (Mar 4, 2020)

There is a lot of nitpicking over specs we really know nothing about. It's one think to say "If this is how it will be..." and what not but some are speaking in absolutes and getting all steamed. It's pure comedy. We are LUCKY if this is half the body the initial rumored specs say it is (well, except video guys who will be moaning and crying regardless over any little thing)


----------



## peters (Mar 4, 2020)

Juangrande said:


> A perfect camera for me would need an electronic (global) shutter so you could do flash sync at any speed. That would be a huge deal for photographers that mix ambient and flash outdoors.


true, its an outstanding feature, but I think its a pretty specific need and not that important in like 95% of photographers daily work (unless you do highend studio/fashion shootings)


----------



## peters (Mar 4, 2020)

ColinJR said:


> Lots of assumptions being made here... What if the sensor doesn't even use DPAF, for example? There's so much we don't know—I wouldn't get your hopes up too high before we get it in our hands.


Thats why I said "if the rumours are true". 
That it wont use DPAF (or something better) is incredible unlikely. What may happen is, that we get no AF in certein video modes (if this 120fps 4k is true for example)


----------



## peters (Mar 4, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Pro does not = well to do. I don’t know any well heeled photographers that do it for a living. Not a one. All the guys I know that have money to burn on gear do something else for a living. I know about 4 pros. They are as frugal as they can be when it comes to purchasing and tend to not have the latest.


Hm, this is purely anectotal, but nearly all professional video/photo guys I know try to get the best and latest equipment their budget allows for. There is a lot of GAS in my town :-D


----------



## joestopper (Mar 4, 2020)

Viggo said:


> How do you know that?



Because I trust they are smart engineers.


----------



## peters (Mar 4, 2020)

Viggo said:


> I’m gonna really miss the Touch Bar , I have no idea why the R bodies need a stupid joystick... at least there is no mechanical mode dial, excellent t. Now, pleeeeaaaase make the modes editable ...


Is this irony? =D I personaly want exactly the oposite. Though this is obviously just a matter of personal preferences. I like physical buttons because they are easier to click without a doubt and you get tactile feedback to be sure you actualy hit that button. Thats why I like the Nikon Fullframe Bodies - lots of different switched and buttons : )


----------



## TinTin (Mar 4, 2020)

djkraq said:


> But honestly the only thing I truly HATE about this camera is no easy switch mode to video like previous cameras in the DSLR line. I want my video switch toggle back!!!!! Made it easy as a hybrid shooter to shift from photos to video mode.


Isn't that because, on a DSLR, such a switch is required, because to record video, the mirror needs to be locked up out of the way.

On a mirrorless camera, no such action is required: you're ready to go, so pressing the video record button is all that's necessary.


----------



## M. D. Vaden of Oregon (Mar 4, 2020)

One image appears to show a *FLAP* in the front to the side of the lens.

Thoughts?

For a remote?


----------



## wilsoncraft (Mar 4, 2020)

diegopisante said:


> It's lovely!! But!!!
> Makes me crazy the lack of buttons for exchange ISO, Drive, White balance, flash...makes it so difficult, I love the R but I can't go fast between the configuration as I need only with the button M-fn.


I’m right there with you on that one. More direct access buttons please!! Already warned my wife that this camera is coming this year.


----------



## jolyonralph (Mar 4, 2020)

peters said:


> I layed out my thinking pretty detailed, dont you think?
> This camera (IF the rumoured specs are true) could replace a 1DX III (unless you truely need the LAN Port. The rest of the specs is the same or even BETTER than on the 1D. It shoots 45mpixel with 20fps - like wtf?! If the rumours are true.) AND it could replace any photo camera (for example for wildlife, event, wedding, landscape, street) you could need or use at the moment. AND (if there is no mayor problem with it) it could replace pretty much any video camera up to around 7000USD at the market (unless you need a very specific tool).
> The fact that it beats the 1DX III AND offers a very high resolution alone is reason enough to justify such a pricetag. If the video mode rocks, its an INCREDIBLE versatile camera in a handy formfactor with future proof video features and canon colors that could even be used on small gimbals and drones. This is an incredible value for the money.



This isn't a 1D class body. Not even close. And the price won't be close. 

It likely won't have true zero blackout like the Sony A9/A9II so it isn't going to tempt professionals in the way that camera has. 

It's a high-end semi-professional camera, in the same class as the Sony A7R series. You can bet the next A7R camera will support 8K and faster frame rates, so Canon will have to price it comparably. Sure, there's some premium in the R5 being newer and having 8K support etc, but that lead won't last forever. The A7RIV is $3500 so I cannot see Canon pricing this much more than $4000. 

But, if you want to pay $7000 for one feel free


----------



## sanj (Mar 4, 2020)

Trey T said:


> It would be perfect if Canon produce a grip that's about half the size of normal grip, and use fixed li-ion battery pack. EOS R's grip is pretty much the same size as the camera which is not good!


Agree


----------



## TinTin (Mar 4, 2020)

Trey T said:


> It is pretty much the same conceptual layout design as the 5D:
> 
> 1. joystick - exist; improved location
> 2. AF-on - improved location
> ...


In which case, to be consistent, presumably, you should also dislike the joystick, buttons and wheels!


----------



## erader (Mar 4, 2020)

Canon1966 said:


> It looks chunkier than the R. The grip looks very comfortable. I hope it comes with the adapter. A bottom grip will be nice also.


whaaah whaaah. listen to yourself man


----------



## Shaun Gibbs (Mar 4, 2020)

I hope the backlit buttons are just the right brightness.


----------



## slclick (Mar 4, 2020)

TinTin said:


> In which case, to be consistent, presumably, you should also dislike the joystick, buttons and wheels!


Maybe it's not too late, with a quick tweet to Canon engineers, who knows? Mabye that's why it's only a shell under acrylic? (to wait for feedback from CR experts)


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Mar 4, 2020)

peters said:


> Since I am a freelancing, fulltime photographer and videographer I would consider myself a "pro". I have a 1DX II and use it alongside the 5D IV in my daily work (though I prefer the 5D usualy and for video work the S1H).
> I think the missing mode dial on the 1D is truely annoying. To change the mode I have to reach for a hard to reach button on the shoulder and cycle the wheel and observe a REALY tiny icon to make sure I land in the right mode. On the 5D I can change the mode withouth even looking at the camera, thanks to tactile feedback. Its fast, reliable and very easy to check (without even looking through the viewfinder).
> The reasons to leave this out and to implement an ON/OFF Switch instead of it, is a bad design choice and I cant find any reason that makes this better...
> Its not like its a big problem or something, but in my opinion they could have used that space more efficient.


Agree. I hate the mode button on the 1DX. I’ve never found an acceptable workaround. 5D design is superior in my opinion. I guess it creates a possible issue for weather sealing but I’ve never had any water issues with my 5Ds.


----------



## Jethro (Mar 4, 2020)

wilsoncraft said:


> I’m right there with you on that one. More direct access buttons please!! Already warned my wife that this camera is coming this year.


Like the EOS R, they really want to you to use the scroll buttons via the EVF menus for these functions. I must say I got used to doing so on the EOS R surprisingly quickly.


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Mar 4, 2020)

So glad I sold all my Canon cameras and waited patiently for them to finally wake up from their self-induced coma. I had almost lost hope with the EOS R, but M6II and 1DXIII restored my faith somewhat. Looking forward to getting the R5 as I still have all my glass. Won't be updating much to RF, maybe just the 15-35 f/2.8, prices are far higher than equivalent EF. Maybe if they release a 300 f/2.8 and/or 500 f/4 in RF is will swap my older versions if they are lighter.


----------



## Nelu (Mar 5, 2020)

Mr Majestyk said:


> So glad I sold all my Canon cameras and waited patiently for them to finally wake up from their self-induced coma. I had almost lost hope with the EOS R, but M6II and 1DXIII restored my faith somewhat. Looking forward to getting the R5 as I still have all my glass. Won't be updating much to RF, maybe just the 15-35 f/2.8, prices are far higher than equivalent EF. Maybe if they release a 300 f/2.8 and/or 500 f/4 in RF is will swap my older versions if they are lighter.


Ok, so how are your photos turning out now without any Canon bodies?
Oh! Wait! You can’t take photos without a Camera!


----------



## Go Wild (Mar 5, 2020)

Aregal said:


> I’ve been shooting with the 1DX3 for nearly a month now.



It´s out of stock in Europe. At least in the retailers and distributors where I buy. I didn´t make a pre-order so i was not able to get the first ones. Now I need to wait....

Hope I can get the EOS R5 and the 1dx mkIII both in July!


----------



## peters (Mar 5, 2020)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> Agree. I hate the mode button on the 1DX. I’ve never found an acceptable workaround. 5D design is superior in my opinion. I guess it creates a possible issue for weather sealing but I’ve never had any water issues with my 5Ds.


Jeah, thats a reason I heard quite a lot, but its hard to belive that its actualy so much of a problem. Its not like the 5D is a sensitive camera to rain. Also its just a dial, its not rocket science to make it waterproof ^^


----------



## peters (Mar 5, 2020)

Nelu said:


> Ok, so how are your photos turning out now without any Canon bodies?
> Oh! Wait! You can’t take photos without a Camera!


To be fair: adapting canon lenses to Sony works realy realy great. Some lenses perform even better. For example I can use my 100-400 IS II with an 2x extender without any problems on the Sony a7r iv, while its only working (badly) on the canons when I switch to liveview (since the F-Stop is to high for the AF to work with the mirror down.)


----------



## dominic_siu (Mar 5, 2020)

ColinJR said:


> I was just going to ask if I was the only one who noticed. Perhaps they're taking a much more conservative route with the control layout given the amount of flack the R got with the Mfn bar. Still, the optical sensor in the 1DX III AF button seems like a really elegant solution to the problem of navigating across a full sensor-width of AF points.
> 
> Using the screen works well, but it's un-endingly annoying when your nose moves the AF point for you...


I agree, so I need to flip the LCD so that my nose won’t move the AF point when shooting


----------



## peters (Mar 5, 2020)

jolyonralph said:


> This isn't a 1D class body. Not even close. And the price won't be close.
> 
> It likely won't have true zero blackout like the Sony A9/A9II so it isn't going to tempt professionals in the way that camera has.
> 
> ...


I think it will be just as rigid as the Canon 5D series and these cameras are incredible solid. The 1D is a bit more solid, but its certainly not any gamechaning difference. And I used both for years side by side. 
Certainly the flippy screen will make R5 a bit less sturdy - but given these expected specs and the naming - I think Canon aims clearly to produce a worth 5D replacement, and I highly doubt they will cheap out on sturdiness in that price level. 
Why shouldnt it have a true zero blackout? The 1DX III offers it. Also the EOS R got a very decent viewfinder mode, where the image hardly even lags when taking an image. 

I dont see the R5 being anywhere "semi"-professional. How do you come to this naming? Is there anything canon offers that is more professional? The 1D may be named, but this is a *VERY *specific tool and certainly not a camera for the everyday photographers work. (Of course it can be used for anything, but the big footprint, loud shutter and the comparable low resolution makes it a tool for the stadiums and not the best tool for most "Normal" work beside that. Thats where the 5D and 5Ds shines - and now the R5). 

You see, I am totaly hyped for this camera :-D After about 6 years of very big disapointments from Canon (Especialy the 5D IV with the unusable video mode) I am finaly hoping for a truely perfect camer :-D
I would pay 7000€ if that would be the price, since I could replace my a7R IV, 5D IV, S1H and 1DX all with just two R5 bodies  But of course I would prefer a lower price. 
I guess it will be at 4000€. Canon appeared to go for higher quality and higher prices in the latest cameras and lenses. So I expect the R5 (as a mirrorless 5D) will exceed the starting price of the 5D series.


----------



## Nelu (Mar 5, 2020)

peters said:


> To be fair: adapting canon lenses to Sony works realy realy great. Some lenses perform even better. For example I can use my 100-400 IS II with an 2x extender without any problems on the Sony a7r iv, while its only working (badly) on the canons when I switch to liveview (since the F-Stop is to high for the AF to work with the mirror down.)


Yes,they do work (kind of) with Canon glass; that is if you do have a Sony camera but from that post it wasn’t obvious.
What I’m getting at is that one can’t be without any camera while waiting for the “magic” one to be available.


----------



## David_E (Mar 5, 2020)

degos said:


> _Ever wondered how pros have managed without a Mode dial since the dawn of the 1 Series?_


No, never wondered. Grand Prix drivers are sitting on ~1000 hp. I get along with ~300. Pro action photographers like 20-MP sensors. For my award-winning macro photos I prefer 24 to 32-MP. IOW, what do I care how the “pros” manage?


----------



## davo (Mar 5, 2020)

M. D. Vaden of Oregon said:


> One image appears to show a *FLAP* in the front to the side of the lens.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> For a remote?


Its the wired remote port like on the 5D4


----------



## Go Wild (Mar 5, 2020)

peters said:


> Jeah, thats a reason I heard quite a lot, but its hard to belive that its actualy so much of a problem. Its not like the 5D is a sensitive camera to rain. Also its just a dial, its not rocket science to make it waterproof ^^



Honestly it has never bothered me, but this are just personal preferences. And I don´t change so much the mode also....usually I keep it on manual and stays like that all the time. But if I need to change, I do it very quickly so no problem to me. But I understand your point.



peters said:


> To be fair: adapting canon lenses to Sony works realy realy great. Some lenses perform even better. For example I can use my 100-400 IS II with an 2x extender without any problems on the Sony a7r iv, while its only working (badly) on the canons when I switch to liveview (since the F-Stop is to high for the AF to work with the mirror down.)



I second that! For stills adapting canon lenses to Sony is very good.You lose some AF speed but not noticeable, at least not much and also depends what adapter you use. For video....is another matter! For video is a no good! You just loose AF or simply just lag or fail too much. No good. In my experience either you use MF or you will have problems. Again it may depend on the adapters and ofc course the lenses you use.But for example the 500mm F4 is unusable for video unless in manual mode. In stills works great with the sigma mc-11.




peters said:


> I think it will be just as rigid as the Canon 5D series and these cameras are incredible solid. The 1D is a bit more solid, but its certainly not any gamechaning difference. And I used both for years side by side.
> Certainly the flippy screen will make R5 a bit less sturdy - but given these expected specs and the naming - I think Canon aims clearly to produce a worth 5D replacement, and I highly doubt they will cheap out on sturdiness in that price level.
> Why shouldnt it have a true zero blackout? The 1DX III offers it. Also the EOS R got a very decent viewfinder mode, where the image hardly even lags when taking an image.
> 
> ...



The R5 is a high end body! That´s a fact! With high end specs that won´t make it a cheaper body! Count on that! Canon will take advantage of the wow factor and will charge a bit more for that. As for the price, I expect no less that 4000$ witch will price it in about 4900€. It´s a bit expensive and I DO HOPE the price will be less expensive...


----------



## Skux (Mar 5, 2020)

Not a fan of the lack of dedicated buttons for things like drive mode or white balance. It'll take a lot longer to change these with the mode dial.


----------



## TAF (Mar 5, 2020)

And what camera were the photos of that R5 taken with?


----------



## SteveC (Mar 5, 2020)

TAF said:


> And what camera were the photos of that R5 taken with?



The R6??


----------



## goldenhusky (Mar 5, 2020)

My first reaction was, can someone please open the memory card slot cover and show us the slots? Honestly more than that I am interested in how many MPs and if it has AA filter, price, etc. If it does have AA filter how strong is that?


----------



## noms78 (Mar 5, 2020)

Viggo said:


> I’m gonna really miss the Touch Bar , I have no idea why the R bodies need a stupid joystick... at least there is no mechanical mode dial, excellent t. Now, pleeeeaaaase make the modes editable ...


the touch bar was a fail and the lack of joystick was a huge problem for ppl with big noses


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2020)

I've owned a bunch of 1dx and 1dx IIs over time (not the III), and I have to agree, but with one difference. I think the 1 series solution for choosing modes is clunky. You could fix that by adding the dial, but it could also be done differently. I like the way the Panasonic S series cameras uses a tall dial to have multiple layers of functions. I also like how Sony handles it with the A9 and A9 II. 

I wonder if Canon nixed the mode dial thinking that pros would feel more pro if they could brag they just leave the thing on manual all the time. Like the racer that disables the brake pedal. Maybe someone has some actual ergonomic logic to that move, but it has escaped me. That the left-hand dial spot is take up with a ginormous on/off switch does seem weird.



peters said:


> Since I am a freelancing, fulltime photographer and videographer I would consider myself a "pro". I have a 1DX II and use it alongside the 5D IV in my daily work (though I prefer the 5D usualy and for video work the S1H).
> I think the missing mode dial on the 1D is truely annoying. To change the mode I have to reach for a hard to reach button on the shoulder and cycle the wheel and observe a REALY tiny icon to make sure I land in the right mode. On the 5D I can change the mode withouth even looking at the camera, thanks to tactile feedback. Its fast, reliable and very easy to check (without even looking through the viewfinder).
> The reasons to leave this out and to implement an ON/OFF Switch instead of it, is a bad design choice and I cant find any reason that makes this better...
> Its not like its a big problem or something, but in my opinion they could have used that space more efficient.


----------



## NadaMal (Mar 5, 2020)

The AF-ON button is back in a more natural place for the thumb to rest on . Rear wheel, two dials, joystick and control dial on lenses, this is going to be quite the customisable machine.


----------



## Mahk43 (Mar 5, 2020)

David_E said:


> OK, fixed that for you. The R is much larger than the R5. Get the point?



you mean R label is larger than R5 label right ? 

For the frame itself, we have seen comparisons between R and R5 concerning width and height were they seems more or less similar, but nothing about depth/thickness
It's that dimmension that seems larger, with deeper grip and also bigger volume between EVF and lens.
Also arround the upper display, on R the frame, it goes down vertically just on display limit or so, but on R5 there is a proeminence front side and geometry is not vertical as they put the joystick back side. If the display is the same dimmension, you can see the difference.
Also on the left side, you can see how thicker the R5 is if you compare both using the strap buckle as a reference on the assumption that they are identical.
Following these observations I consider that the thickness increase around 5mm on the center of the frame

Could be interresting to evaluate the weight of it so  my son is just 1yo, I have to train my math...
R dimmensions are 135,8 × 98,3 × 84,4 mm. Assuming on R5, just last dimmension increase 5mm, it could be like 135,8 × 98,3 × 89,4 mm
R is 580g for these dimmensions, 1126667,416 mm3, so it is 5,15e-4 g/mm3 density
If R5 has same density (many inaccuracies but assuming), it should be around 615g, that is 35g more than the R
It is a low evaluation as it is based on an average density because we know the whole volume contain air because of the grip and the evf, and the R5 dimmension increase would not be on that side but more on the center with more materials and lower air volume.

If they want to continue to argument that mirrorless is lighter than DSLR, the weight has to be significantly lower.
If R5+mount adapter is just 20 or 30g below 5Div, customers will not see any difference.
I think they can alk about a lower weight if it is 50g less minimum.
So 800-50 = 750 -110 (mount adapter) -> 640g

So I think the R5 will be between 615g and 640g. My bet is 630g 

But as this mirrorless as a lot of new features, maybe CANON will not base it marketing on weight as for the R, and they could go on a frame that is as heavy as a 5Div...

Ok now I'll take an aspirin and go to bed...


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 5, 2020)

noms78 said:


> the touch bar was a fail and the lack of joystick was a huge problem for ppl with big noses


I happen to enjoy the touch bar on the R for what I use it for. I have a huge nose. Never a problem. Have you ever used the R? I ask because a lot of people commenting have never tried the camera, much less taken the time to set it up properly.


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 5, 2020)

ColinJR said:


> Lots of assumptions being made here... What if the sensor doesn't even use DPAF, for example? There's so much we don't know—I wouldn't get your hopes up too high before we get it in our hands.


The sensor will use DPAF.


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 5, 2020)

With all the comments like "needing dials to control ISO, exposure, shutter speed" I am more convinced that commentators are far removed from the reality that is already there. Those controls are there!


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 5, 2020)

goldenhusky said:


> My first reaction was, can someone please open the memory card slot cover and show us the slots? Honestly more than that I am interested in how many MPs and if it has AA filter, price, etc. If it does have AA filter how strong is that?


It will have a CFexpress and SD UHS II slot. What do you need to see? Just curious? A slot is a slot. 45mp


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Mar 5, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Pro does not = well to do. I don’t know any well heeled photographers that do it for a living. Not a one. All the guys I know that have money to burn on gear do something else for a living. I know about 4 pros. They are as frugal as they can be when it comes to purchasing and tend to not have the latest.


Probably true as most photographers I know do it as they love it not just as a job. However, as a Pro, they will be able to offset it as a business expense against tax they may be liable to pay so certainly making it a little more manageable?.

Anywhoo, we've got a little off topic as all I was trying to say was that the proposed features even without the AF optical sensor are pretty good but adding the optical sensor would just make it more expensive and less affordable?


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 5, 2020)

Starting out EOS R said:


> Probably true as most photographers I know do it as they love it not just as a job. However, as a Pro, they will be able to offset it against tax they may be liable to pay so certainly making it a little more manageable?


While that is true, the vast majority of buyers are non-pros. "Only pros will be able to afford it" is not near correct... tax wright off or not.


----------



## Architect1776 (Mar 5, 2020)

TAF said:


> And what camera were the photos of that R5 taken with?



R1


----------



## ordinaryfilmmaker (Mar 5, 2020)

djkraq said:


> Love your channel. I wish more photographers and videographers did more shooting than complaining.



Thank you. That means a lot. I work hard behind each video to inform. I may whine a little now and then though


----------



## londonxt (Mar 5, 2020)

TAF said:


> And what camera were the photos of that R5 taken with?



What with the visibly astonishing DR and oh that infinitely smooth ISO in the web friendly JPEG... could only be a Sony


----------



## cayenne (Mar 5, 2020)

ColinJR said:


> I just wish they'd put the on/off switch on the right side, preferably surrounding the shutter button.



Then again, how often do you actually use the on/off button?

I pretty much never turn mine off....since it goes to sleep.

About the only time I turn it off, is to change memory cards, but other than that, I leave it on.....from what other posts I've seen here over the years, I got the idea that was what the majority of folks did?


----------



## koenkooi (Mar 5, 2020)

cayenne said:


> Then again, how often do you actually use the on/off button?
> 
> I pretty much never turn mine off....since it goes to sleep.
> 
> About the only time I turn it off, is to change memory cards, but other than that, I leave it on.....from what other posts I've seen here over the years, I got the idea that was what the majority of folks did?



I turn it off to charge it using USB-C and when stuffing it in a backpack for travel. In both those situations the placement of the on/off switch doesn't bother me.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Mar 5, 2020)

cayenne said:


> Then again, how often do you actually use the on/off button?
> 
> I pretty much never turn mine off....since it goes to sleep.
> 
> About the only time I turn it off, is to change memory cards, but other than that, I leave it on.....from what other posts I've seen here over the years, I got the idea that was what the majority of folks did?



They could have the shutter switch it on and long hold of "a" button to switch it off. The dedicated switch while not badly designed or anything of the like, it just seems redundant when I can't think of a reason to switch it off quickly.


----------



## slclick (Mar 5, 2020)

TAF said:


> And what camera were the photos of that R5 taken with?


S95


----------



## Joe Subolefsky (Mar 5, 2020)

It's glaringly obvious that the majority of those making negative comments have spent little IF ANY time with an R in hand let alone customizing or shooting one in the field.

One of the biggest things I’m looking forward to as a wildlife photographer is going to be the ability to pull 30+ mp stills from the 8K video.


----------



## ccapan (Mar 5, 2020)

cayenne said:


> Then again, how often do you actually use the on/off button?
> 
> I pretty much never turn mine off....since it goes to sleep.
> 
> About the only time I turn it off, is to change memory cards, but other than that, I leave it on.....from what other posts I've seen here over the years, I got the idea that was what the majority of folks did?


Do you move the power switch to Off when you change memory cards? Or just let the micro switch on the card door turn the power off?


----------



## ccapan (Mar 5, 2020)

TAF said:


> And what camera were the photos of that R5 taken with?


iPhone 11 MAX


----------



## slclick (Mar 5, 2020)

ccapan said:


> Do you move the power switch to Off when you change memory cards? Or just let the micro switch on the card door turn the power off?


Are you alluding to this being a potential problem? If so, I'd love to hear an informed response. Always good to get great advice which adds life to our precious and expensive gear.


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 5, 2020)

slclick said:


> Are you alluding to this being a potential problem? If so, I'd love to hear an informed response. Always good to get great advice which adds life to our precious and expensive gear.


After a few minutes reading, I've decided it must be 4:20 somewhere. Ahhhhhh....


----------



## ccapan (Mar 5, 2020)

slclick said:


> Are you alluding to this being a potential problem? If so, I'd love to hear an informed response. Always good to get great advice which adds life to our precious and expensive gear.


Nope just curious.


----------



## David the street guy (Mar 5, 2020)

Codebunny said:


> They could have the shutter switch it on and long hold of "a" button to switch it off. The dedicated switch while not badly designed or anything of the like, it just seems redundant when I can't think of a reason to switch it off quickly.



I don't know about the R (nor the R5, obviously), but on the RP, you have to wait a few seconds when you switch the camera off, while the sensor vibrates to clean itself. This is one of the reasons I only turn my RP off when I switch lenses or take the card out, and this only happens when I come home anyway, so I'm not using the camera anyway.

I'm a bit puzzled by the fact that there is a dedicated mechanical switch to turn the camera on and off on the top of the camera, it seems a bit useless to me.


----------



## slclick (Mar 5, 2020)

David the street guy said:


> I don't know about the R (nor the R5, obviously), but on the RP, you have to wait a few seconds when you switch the camera off, while the sensor vibrates to clean itself. This is one of the reasons I only turn my RP off when I switch lenses or take the card out, and this only happens when I come home anyway, so I'm not using the camera anyway.
> 
> I'm a bit puzzled by the fact that there is a dedicated mechanical switch to turn the camera on and off on the top of the camera, it seems a bit useless to me.


People need on/ off switches. They freak if not.


----------



## David the street guy (Mar 5, 2020)

slclick said:


> People need on/ off switches. They freak if not.



On my old 1D ii, the on/off switch is unobstructive and tiny, on the back. It exists, so no complain from anyone! Except nobody finds it but me (or other 1D users)…


----------



## David_E (Mar 5, 2020)

David_E said:
_OK, fixed that for you. The R is much larger than the R5. Get the point?_



Mahk43 said:


> _you mean R label is larger than R5 label right ?_


No, I meant that the _photographic representation_ of the R body was larger than that of the R5 body—a meaningless and false comparison. Here is a _meaningful_ comparison of the relative sizes of two cameras. Also at *https://www.flickr.com/photos/primeval/33826784322/*


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 5, 2020)

slclick said:


> People need on/ off switches. They freak if not.


They have it all wrong anyway. It shoud be, "*Turn* *Off*, *Tune* *Out*, *Drop* *Out* "


----------



## Danpbphoto (Mar 5, 2020)

I am interested in MP...


----------



## venusFivePhotoStudio (Mar 5, 2020)

Larsskv said:


> I feel like I am the only one who is a bit disappointed about the button layout on the R5. I would like to have some dedicated dual function buttons on the top of the camera, such as the ones that the 5D series has.
> 
> I use both the R and the 5DIV, and I appreciate the dual function buttons on the 5DIV, and miss them on the R.
> 
> Further I was hoping for the sensor on the AF-ON button that was seen on the 1DXIII.



You will have the LCD to focus...


----------



## Viggo (Mar 5, 2020)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> Agree. I hate the mode button on the 1DX. I’ve never found an acceptable workaround. 5D design is superior in my opinion. I guess it creates a possible issue for weather sealing but I’ve never had any water issues with my 5Ds.


We’re all different, I love the mode button on the 1-series, I can edit which modes I want to cycle through instead of having to turn the wheel forever, knocked one off my old 5d also 

I would like to able to remove modes with the R also, but less needed since since I can just touch the mode I want. I for one hope they never go back to the old mode dial.


----------



## Viggo (Mar 5, 2020)

slclick said:


> Are you alluding to this being a potential problem? If so, I'd love to hear an informed response. Always good to get great advice which adds life to our precious and expensive gear.


I read somewhere that turning off when opening the memory card door is the right thing to do to avoid errors in writing etc. never done it and never had an issue.

One reason to turn off when changing lenses is that I’ve heard someone say that if you don’t it creates a magnetic field around the mount that is a complete dust magnet sucking it in to the camera. I used to have dust issues, but started to turn the body off when changing lenses and it sort of went away, so there might be something to that.


----------



## slclick (Mar 5, 2020)

Danpbphoto said:


> I am interested in MP...


It's been covered, not a mystery like many other aspects.


----------



## slclick (Mar 5, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> They have it all wrong anyway. It shoud be, "*Turn* *Off*, *Tune* *Out*, *Drop* *Out* "


I'll PM you my address and Paypal addy so you can share some of the inspirational 'tools' of your recent colorful, mellow and cheerful dissonant posts. (It's rough living in Utah and being counter culture)


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 5, 2020)

slclick said:


> I'll PM you my address and Paypal addy so you can share some of the inspirational 'tools' of your recent colorful, mellow and cheerful dissonant posts. (It's rough living in Utah and being counter culture)


Yes, but the plus is being on the Nevada border. Nearly every license plate at the "store" in Mesquite was from Utah. Too bad I don't still live there. We could go shoot some landscapes together over a "campfire". I must confess, I have lived all over the country and Utah has a very strange culture. Appreciate you! lol I used to work out of St. George. There are two things I miss... 1. Wide open desert where one could be completely alone. 2. Chuck-a Rama. Well, and the "store". The white t-shirts were always an easy signal, but I always wanted to see what the women were wearing under there.  Must be magical.

I once did a real estate shoot for a Bishop. Once we were alone he cussed like a sailor. Of course, this gentile wasn't offended. I fully understood how crushing the pressure must be to conform with the hive. I think his secret name was Jack.


----------



## slclick (Mar 5, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Yes, but the plus is being on the Nevada border. Nearly every license plate at the "store" in Mesquite was from Utah. Too bad I don't still live there. We could go shoot some landscapes together over a "campfire". I must confess, I have lived all over the country and Utah has a very strange culture. Appreciate you! lol I used to work out of St. George. There are two things I miss... 1. Wide open desert where one could be completely alone. 2. Chuck-a Rama. Well, and the "store". The white t-shirts were always an easy signal, but I always wanted to see what the women were wearing under there.  Must be magical.
> 
> I once did a real estate shoot for a Bishop. Once we were alone he cussed like a sailor.


St. George is not a good representation of how the State is these days, not sure it ever was. SLC has a remarkable LGBQT community, music scene, now has 5.0 beer in grocery stores, Medical herb and it a gateway and hub to all things recreational. Still, the conservative culture is whacked. I just stay in my circle and ignore the Churchislature and whatnot if I can. My neighborhood is like the UN diversity wise but some areas certainly do resemble Idaho who is constantly making Utah look good.Yeah, if you still lived in Mesquite I'd come on by, I am on 1-15 a few times a year heading to San Diego and back.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Mar 5, 2020)

Viggo said:


> We’re all different, I love the mode button on the 1-series, I can edit which modes I want to cycle through instead of having to turn the wheel forever, knocked one off my old 5d also
> 
> I would like to able to remove modes with the R also, but less needed since since I can just touch the mode I want. I for one hope they never go back to the old mode dial.


It’s not so much dial vs button. It’s one handed vs two. Can’t be done while hand-holding a big lens. I totally agree that editing out unused modes is a great feature. I’d still rather have a knob that I can acces with my right control hand while looking through the wiew finder instead of a button that requires my left Hand and a wheel that required my right. Maybe I just don’t do it right but I really hate it. I mostly shoot in M anyway but it makes C1-3 much less usable. I started with Canon on a mode dial so maybe I’m biased.


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 5, 2020)

slclick said:


> St. George is not a good representation of how the State is these days, not sure it ever was. SLC has a remarkable LGBQT community, music scene, now has 5.0 beer in grocery stores, Medical herb and it a gateway and hub to all things recreational. Still, the conservative culture is whacked. I just stay in my circle and ignore the Churchislature and whatnot if I can. My neighborhood is like the UN diversity wise but some areas certainly do resemble Idaho who is constantly making Utah look good.Yeah, if you still lived in Mesquite I'd come on by, I am on 1-15 a few times a year heading to San Diego and back.


Being inquisitive, I took the tour in SLC. Don't know if you've ever been on that tour with all the minders. Surreal. Anyway, we entered a big room with a magnificent statue of Christ and a painting of earth on the wall. The shadow of the statue covered the earth. Q&A time came and I asked, "If Christ is the light of the world, then why, in this depiction, is his shadow covering it in darkness?" Bewilderment filled the room from the curious and faithful alike. I didn't get an answer, only glares. The tour moved on. Now, I must confess that my weapon (knowledge) wasn't unloaded before I started the tour. Once upon a time I was a Baptist pastor, so that scene really struck me as odd. Well, that and his back turned to it. Symbolism is a powerful thing.


----------



## slclick (Mar 5, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Being inquisitive, I took the tour in SLC. Don't know if you've ever been on that tour with all the minders. Surreal. Anyway, we entered a big room with a magnificent statue of Christ and a painting of earth on the wall. The shadow of the statue covered the earth. Q&A time came and I asked, "If Christ is the light of the world, then why, in this depiction, is his shadow covering it in darkness?" Bewilderment filled the room from the curious and faithful alike. I didn't get an answer, only glares. The tour moved on. Now, I must confess that my weapon (knowledge) wasn't unloaded before I started the tour. Once upon a time I was a Baptist pastor, so that scene really struck me as odd. Well, that and his back turned to it. Symbolism is a powerful thing.


That is AWESOME!


----------



## Rule556 (Mar 5, 2020)

slclick said:


> I'll PM you my address and Paypal addy so you can share some of the inspirational 'tools' of your recent colorful, mellow and cheerful dissonant posts. (It's rough living in Utah and being counter culture)



Just come out and visit Seattle (once this virus is gone), and we'll hook you right up.


----------



## highdesertmesa (Mar 5, 2020)

Trey T said:


> you think that the EOS R grip is innovative, different than 5D or 7D grips?...



Um, wut? [to music:] "Go on, take the context and run..."


----------



## Aaron D (Mar 5, 2020)

I think I'm getting so used to the combination of m-fnc button and mode dial/button on top the R that I like it. The m-fnc button especially--I was always trying to get some muscle memory about the old D5 'dual-function' buttons and never did. The 5Div sits lonesome in its pocket.

But as wonderful as the R5 looks to be, I really don't need high speeds, and I really don't need or want IBIS (I realize I'm the minority here). I'm gonna wait and see what the R5s looks like. Lotsa resolution and built with an emphasis on tripod use, I hope.


----------



## sanj (Mar 5, 2020)

I personally have never fussed about menu and button placement. I know it takes just a few weeks to get used to the new camera.


----------



## Trey T (Mar 5, 2020)

highdesertmesa said:


> Um, wut? [to music:] "Go on, take the context and run..."


don't want to have a conversation?


----------



## joestopper (Mar 5, 2020)

Aaron D said:


> I think I'm getting so used to the combination of m-fnc button and mode dial/button on top the R that I like it. The m-fnc button especially--I was always trying to get some muscle memory about the old D5 'dual-function' buttons and never did. The 5Div sits lonesome in its pocket.
> 
> But as wonderful as the R5 looks to be, I really don't need high speeds, and I really don't need or want IBIS (I realize I'm the minority here). I'm gonna wait and see what the R5s looks like. Lotsa resolution and built with an emphasis on tripod use, I hope.



" ... emphasis on tripod use"

Sounds funny. Any DSLR one cannot put on tripod?
Are there any specific features optimized for tripod use ... ?


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Mar 5, 2020)

cayenne said:


> Then again, how often do you actually use the on/off button?


Ok, if you're suggesting there's no need in on/off button because noone turns the camera off (which is debatable), then how would you be turning the camera *ON* in the first place?


----------



## venusFivePhotoStudio (Mar 5, 2020)

djkraq said:


> But honestly the only thing I truly HATE about this camera is no easy switch mode to video like previous cameras in the DSLR line. I want my video switch toggle back!!!!! Made it easy as a hybrid shooter to shift from photos to video mode.



You have the record button. You click it it starts recording.You click the shutter it stars shooting pictures.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Mar 5, 2020)

Quarkcharmed said:


> Ok, if you're suggesting there's no need in on/off button because noone turns the camera off (which is debatable), then how would you be turning the camera *ON* in the first place?



Press the shutter button to switch it on. Kinda what we do now to wake from sleep.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Mar 5, 2020)

Codebunny said:


> Press the shutter button to switch it on. Kinda what we do now to wake from sleep.


Sleep mode is different from physical power disconnection. Are you suggesting to only have sleep mode?


----------



## kten (Mar 5, 2020)

Quarkcharmed said:


> Sleep mode is different from physical power disconnection.


hardly any cameras I've used have physical power disconnect. No recent Canons I've used although it may be a physical switch that is true off itself the way they are wired is as an e-switch. Pull the battery and reinsert, or open/close card door when in OFF position and you'll see the card read light blink showing power still flowing. The camera just monitors the state of the physical on/off toggle switch it isn't implimented like a proper old school power switch, same for most modern electronics even if the switch is a true off broken circuit toggle kind (and not just momentary off on push like some phones) they are connected in a way power flows in the device regardless. This is why for issues with likes of MagicLantern you have to pull the battery not simply cycle the switch.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Mar 5, 2020)

kten said:


> No recent Canons I've used although it may be a physical switch that is, the way they are wired is as an e-switch.



That's because you don't want to just cut the power, you want to shut the systems down properly. Still, after shutting down it's different state than the sleep mode.


----------



## kten (Mar 5, 2020)

Quarkcharmed said:


> That's because you don't want to just cut the power, you want to shut the systems down properly. Still, after shutting down it's different state than the sleep mode.


Yeah the state is still a type of sleep with wake on power switch, deeper than the normal sleep mode which monitors some more buttons and wakes a little quicker I presume (thus maybe checks the switches it monitors a little more often) and can skip sensor clean etc to give faster start. Neither is really a true off though was more my point. No reason they couldn't make some other button or option replace the power switch they way it is implimented was my reasoning, such as an option when in sleep stay there indefinately or more to deeper hibernate after X time or long pressing another button or something. Fwiw I agree and prefer having the button to send it into the deepest sleep state and find it outweighs to speed advantage to leaving in normal sleep as I don't turn my stuff off in situations until I'm done. I don't leave my cameras in sleep, nor my lights and so on, once I've stopped shooting for that session I turn it all off and tear down and pack stuff generally. On another note I'm a fan or true off tbh and miss it and wish we'd get that back for many devices as slow as it can be the lack of parasitic drain however negligable is somethign that niggles me along with other reasons.


----------



## highdesertmesa (Mar 5, 2020)

Trey T said:


> don't want to have a conversation?



Your post didn't make sense in context to what I wrote, which was that the R battery grip on the R is perfect. It does look huge and stupid in photos, but people who've not used one will post one of those photos and spout off about how they suck. Which is BS.


----------



## slclick (Mar 5, 2020)

The segue from the images of the R5 is brobdingnagian


----------



## Aaron D (Mar 6, 2020)

joestopper said:


> Are there any specific features optimized for tripod use ... ?


Not looking for _additional_ tripod specific features, I'm talking about capabilities I'll seldom use and complexity and battery drainage I don't want. _Because_ I'm using a tripod. I don't want to pay for stuff I don't use. Though I probably will. Just saying.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Mar 6, 2020)

kten said:


> Yeah the state is still a type of sleep with wake on power switch, deeper than the normal sleep mode


I'm not sure why this would be needed. What exactly are we expecting to be active inside the camera when it's off? To me, 'off' means 'off', not a deeper sleep mode. That means there's no currents in the circuits and no battery drainage, apart from the parasitic drain, as you said.


----------



## tmroper (Mar 6, 2020)

The multi-controller looks like it's in a great new spot.


----------



## ColinJR (Mar 6, 2020)

cayenne said:


> Then again, how often do you actually use the on/off button?
> 
> I pretty much never turn mine off....since it goes to sleep.
> 
> About the only time I turn it off, is to change memory cards, but other than that, I leave it on.....from what other posts I've seen here over the years, I got the idea that was what the majority of folks did?



That's how I used my Canon DSLR... Maybe I'm paranoid about battery life. I'll have to play with the power savings settings and try just letting the camera sleep. What do you have yours set to?


----------



## kten (Mar 6, 2020)

Quarkcharmed said:


> I'm not sure why this would be needed. What exactly are we expecting to be active inside the camera when it's off? To me, 'off' means 'off', not a deeper sleep mode. That means there's no currents in the circuits and no battery drainage, apart from the parasitic drain, as you said.


To me off means off also but I didn't clarify my point very well, sorry that's on me. Point was Canon don't have an off like that, hardly any new complex electronic devices do. The deeper sleep like state I was referencing was not a feature I'd like to see, rather reality of what is actually the case and has been for some time now. What many will be assuming is actually off most likely isn't on a lot of electronics, cameras included. Even in a 2 pole ON/OFF toggle which was used in true OFF/ON configurations in the past are used as e-switch these days. They seem exactly the same but the off these days is done in software not hardware. Completely off switch BUT the internal path wont allow a true off ever. There is poor implimentation of parasitic drain and negligible version of it which canon admitedly does but there is always powered on state internally technically albeit without all internal systems being powered. Not just portable devices either as even mains powered devices including pc's have a dormant but something still powered state these days.


----------



## slclick (Mar 6, 2020)

Aaron D said:


> Not looking for _additional_ tripod specific features, I'm talking about capabilities I'll seldom use and complexity and battery drainage I don't want. _Because_ I'm using a tripod. I don't want to pay for stuff I don't use. Though I probably will. Just saying.


I'd like to hear more about this tripod discussion and features/paying for things you don't use....all of that. Expand please. (Hell, I'm not going back through countless pages to research this little chat)


* oh and paying for stuff I don't use is a real sore subject around here which video chaps are very quick to point out it doesn't cost one more red cent , which is of course laughable. Like anything is free to include in large scale manufacturing...


----------



## ColinJR (Mar 6, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I happen to enjoy the touch bar on the R for what I use it for. I have a huge nose. Never a problem. Have you ever used the R? I ask because a lot of people commenting have never tried the camera, much less taken the time to set it up properly.


My nose moves the AF point all the time. Yes, I've tried restricting the touch & drag AF zones—either they get uncomfortably far away to use or my nose moves the AF point.


----------



## ColinJR (Mar 6, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> The sensor will use DPAF.


I doubt they would move away from DPAF—BUT, until they actually divulge sensor details we don't know. For all we know, DPAF might limit dynamic range or have negative performance in other areas and Canon might want to mitigate.


----------



## ColinJR (Mar 6, 2020)

Viggo said:


> I’m gonna really miss the Touch Bar , I have no idea why the R bodies need a stupid joystick... at least there is no mechanical mode dial, excellent t. Now, pleeeeaaaase make the modes editable ...


I'm going to have to HARD disagree with that touch bar comment. That being said, editable modes would be fantastic. I don't know why we're limited to 3 custom modes—seems super obvious with this style of mode dial that you should be able to have far more custom modes—_especially if you could name them, _CANON_. _


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Mar 6, 2020)

kten said:


> To me off means off also but I didn't clarify my point very well, sorry that's on me. Point was Canon don't have an off like that, hardly any new complex electronic devices do.



I think they do, depending on the device. As above, when you switch your Canon off, the switch doesn't disconnects the battery right away but rather triggers a shut down process. Still, after the shutdown, the camera is actually 'off'. There may be some circuits activated when you turn it back on or insert/remove memory cards etc. But that's triggered from the physical actions. Oh there's also an internal battery on the internal clock. But the point is, the main battery doesn't feed anything when the camera is off.
It's different from the devices with stand-by mode or devices that are meant to run continuously off a battery like hand watches or smartphones.


----------



## joestopper (Mar 6, 2020)

Aaron D said:


> Not looking for _additional_ tripod specific features, I'm talking about capabilities I'll seldom use and complexity and battery drainage I don't want. _Because_ I'm using a tripod. I don't want to pay for stuff I don't use. Though I probably will. Just saying.



That is difficult. Top of the line will come fully loaded. Like buying a car, if only interested in the top engine and sports package you also get the leather interior if you want it or not.


----------



## sanj (Mar 6, 2020)

ColinJR said:


> I doubt they would move away from DPAF—BUT, until they actually divulge sensor details we don't know. For all we know, DPAF might limit dynamic range or have negative performance in other areas and Canon might want to mitigate.


DPAF has ZERO relation to dynamic range. Sir.


----------



## vjlex (Mar 6, 2020)

ColinJR said:


> I'm guessing you'll be able to assign one of the control dials to ISO, maybe even WB. I don't know about you but I would rather have a physical dial over a fiddly touchpad that is easily activated. I can't wait to have THREE control dials so I can set my camera up to control aperture, shutter speed, and ISO on dedicated dials. But to your point, it would be nice to have a few other Cf buttons to directly access things like drive mode.


What do you use the control ring on your RF lenses for (if you have any or an RF adapter)?


----------



## kten (Mar 6, 2020)

Quarkcharmed said:


> I think they do, depending on the device. As above, when you switch your Canon off, the switch doesn't disconnects the battery right away but rather triggers a shut down process. Still, after the shutdown, the camera is actually 'off'. There may be some circuits activated when you turn it back on or insert/remove memory cards etc. But that's triggered from the physical actions. Oh there's also an internal battery on the internal clock. But the point is, the main battery doesn't feed anything when the camera is off.
> It's different from the devices with stand-by mode or devices that are meant to run continuously off a battery like hand watches or smartphones.


You're right in that it doesn't feed everything but it isn't actually off. Some of the ML guys and few other teardown and examine to insane level for modding and so on e-eng folks will confirm it isn't off in the way you think it is. Admittedly it is a good implementation of soft off though thus virtually none existent parasitic drain (most battery loss is the self discharge common to that cell chemistry). This is why turning off for any length after ML issues when it f's up will never sort out until you pull the battery. It doesn't trigger a hard off, it triggers a soft off where most loops are not powered but it IS powered. Good phones do it this way as do computers etc where most buses wont be powered but there is still some essential parts responsible for wake and few other things being powered and it just behanves as off thus people think it is.


----------



## Talys (Mar 6, 2020)

I do not think that there is any chance I escape from buying one. The ergonomics alone have me sold. The only real question will be what exotic lens that I don't need but will buy in order to have shiny new glass for this beauty. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Cryhavoc (Mar 6, 2020)

kten said:


> You're right in that it doesn't feed everything but it isn't actually off. Some of the ML guys and few other teardown and examine to insane level for modding and so on e-eng folks will confirm it isn't off in the way you think it is. Admittedly it is a good implementation of soft off though thus virtually none existent parasitic drain (most battery loss is the self discharge common to that cell chemistry). This is why turning off for any length after ML issues when it f's up will never sort out until you pull the battery. It doesn't trigger a hard off, it triggers a soft off where most loops are not powered but it IS powered. Good phones do it this way as do computers etc where most buses wont be powered but there is still some essential parts responsible for wake and few other things being powered and it just behanves as off thus people think it is.



If you guys are talking about the R I can definitely say that the R is never off off unless you remove the battery. The top display panel has info still displayed when the switch is off. Opening the card door causes the res light to flash as does inserting a memory card. The battery does slowly drain down over a period of time even when not used and switched to off.


----------



## M. D. Vaden of Oregon (Mar 6, 2020)

Talys said:


> I do not think that there is any chance I escape from buying one. The ergonomics alone have me sold. The only real question will be what exotic lens that I don't need but will buy in order to have shiny new glass for this beauty. Can't wait!!!



The RF glass is remarkable. I will be keeping a lot of good EF lenses, but I have the RF 50mm, which is virtually Zeiss Otus-like in some regards.

So if anybody buys an EOS R or R5 mostly for the body, it really is worth the splurge to get at least one deluxe RF lens.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 6, 2020)

M. D. Vaden of Oregon said:


> The RF glass is remarkable. I will be keeping a lot of good EF lenses, but I have the RF 50mm, which is virtually Zeiss Otus-like in some regards.
> 
> So if anybody buys an EOS R or R5 mostly for the body, it really is worth the splurge to get at least one deluxe RF lens.


Once I sell my 5D MK IV, I'll begin converting.


----------



## jonebize (Mar 6, 2020)

The R was way cooler looking. This one is too rounded.


----------



## Quackator (Mar 6, 2020)

venusFivePhotoStudio said:


> You have the record button. You click it it starts recording.You click the shutter it stars shooting pictures.



More so: Pressing the record button, it uses the settings you have 
chosen for video mode, while pressing the shutter button will use 
the current stills settings. Those two settings might be worlds apart.
Couldn't be any better.


----------



## Talys (Mar 6, 2020)

M. D. Vaden of Oregon said:


> The RF glass is remarkable. I will be keeping a lot of good EF lenses, but I have the RF 50mm, which is virtually Zeiss Otus-like in some regards.
> 
> So if anybody buys an EOS R or R5 mostly for the body, it really is worth the splurge to get at least one deluxe RF lens.


I already have an R, though I'm mostly using adapted EF lenses. I was actually thinking of the 50, and it would best fit the criteria of the lens I want but absolutely don't need. My justification would be that I deserve one after taking apart my EF 1.4 more times than I can count to fix a stuck focusing mechanism. It was actually my second after I sold my first for thr same reason. It just isn't a focal length I use a ton of and I always waited and waited for something new/better that wouldn't break the bank. I guess I can't have both LOL.


----------



## Gloads (Mar 6, 2020)

ColinJR said:


> I was just going to ask if I was the only one who noticed. Perhaps they're taking a much more conservative route with the control layout given the amount of flack the R got with the Mfn bar. Still, the optical sensor in the 1DX III AF button seems like a really elegant solution to the problem of navigating across a full sensor-width of AF points.
> 
> Using the screen works well, but it's un-endingly annoying when your nose moves the AF point for you...


The Smart Controller was the one new control I was looking forward to (in addition to all the new internal features). It is a curious choice to leave it out as it clearly works well. I wonder if one (or a combination) of these could be the reason:

- To differentiate from the pro R body, which is likely a year away and might not have much more than the R5 internals?

- To differentiate from the RS/R3 body?

- There is less AF coverage of the FF sensor than the 1DX3, and therefor the Smart Controller does not work as well? 1DX3 users seems to rave about how fast you can move around the entire sensor.

- There are fewer AF points than the 1DX3 overall, or some other AF limitation?

Any other thoughts?


----------



## Quirkz (Mar 6, 2020)

slclick said:


> People need on/ off switches. They freak if not.


I use the on off extensively. 

With every mirrorless I’ve used, not just my R, when I’m walking around cities or hiking with the camera on a shoulder strap, the evf sensor to switch the evf on or off keeps getting triggered, along with the touch screen, meaning sleep often doesn’t kick in, draining batteries. 

Could just be me, but in that cases the on off is so very useful, especially given how fast the camera powers on.

With my various dslrs, this was never a problem. I’d only power off the 5d4 at the end of the day to stop the gps draining battery.


----------



## Quackator (Mar 6, 2020)

shunsai said:


> What do you use the control ring on your RF lenses for (if you have any or an RF adapter)?



I assigned ISO to the control ring, but find myself using
the back LCD most of the time to adjust ISO.
The control ring is idle most of the time and gets little 
use, if at all.

I am much more amazed by the drop-in filter adapter.


----------



## Quackator (Mar 6, 2020)

M. D. Vaden of Oregon said:


> So if anybody buys an EOS R or R5 mostly for the body, it really is worth the splurge to get at least one deluxe RF lens.



I wanted a good sized mirrorless for quite some time already.
Bought EOS M/M3/M5, despite the size. Not because I wanted 
small, just because I wanted mirrorless.

Along came the R, and it's ergonomics have been appalling.
Image results are great, but the body feels physically repulsive to me.

Then Canon introduced the 15-35, and I got one in the first shipping.
Bought the RP as cheapest interim solution enabling the use of the 15-35.

Next will be two R5 bodies, followed by the 2.0/70-135, if this really happens.

What got me over are the lenses, really.


----------



## SecureGSM (Mar 6, 2020)

ColinJR said:


> I doubt they would move away from DPAF—BUT, until they actually divulge sensor details we don't know. For all we know, DPAF might limit dynamic range or have negative performance in other areas and Canon might want to mitigate.


 
+++ DPAF might limit dynamic range or have negative performance in other areas and Canon might want to mitigate+++



Are.you.serious? removing DPAF might limit dynamic range of Canon’s revenue stream and balance sheets or have negative performance in other areas that Canon want to mitigate. i.e. loss of market share via uncontrollable Clients churn.


----------



## drolo61 (Mar 6, 2020)

This one looks like an "obscene gesture-like signal" to Sony - yes, we can! And we wait patiently for a serious blow to your business. Buil-up the top-level lenses first, create a fully-rounded system with full backward legacy and now the only puzzle piece will be the price point. If set aggressively, Sony will be in seriously troubled waters.
I am so happy that I kept my temptation for some time. It seems patience pays off. I never thought my 5D4 would move to back-up body status, but if spec list plays out fully without quirks, here we go...


----------



## Mahk43 (Mar 6, 2020)

drolo61 said:


> It seems patience pays off.



Patience always pays off, it is a very rare quality, but for my personnal story the wait was too long, and I wanted to invest into RF lenses, so I bought a R last year. Now I wait the R1 and not the R5, so have to be patient... I'm pretty confident the R will be well re-saleable in a few month, or if not will be a second frame.


----------



## canonnews (Mar 6, 2020)

ColinJR said:


> I doubt they would move away from DPAF—BUT, until they actually divulge sensor details we don't know. For all we know, DPAF might limit dynamic range or have negative performance in other areas and Canon might want to mitigate.


the difference in DR is pretty unmeasurable, especially with full coverage microlenses.


----------



## Frodo (Mar 6, 2020)

Quackator said:


> Along came the R, and it's ergonomics have been appalling.
> Image results are great, but the body feels physically repulsive to me.



Strong words! I personally like the ergos of the R. It seems that the R5 adds a control ring at the back and the joystick in place of the touchbar. Otherwise the ergos seem very similar. Which I think is a good thing.


----------



## Michael Clark (Mar 6, 2020)

peters said:


> I think the perfect place for the on/off dial is around the shutter.



Please, no. Nikon does this and they are notorious for getting just a bit of dust/dirt in them and the switches do not work properly. It can be one cause of the "Nikon Green Light of Death" where the card access light stays constantly lit and the batteries drain rapidly.


----------



## Michael Clark (Mar 6, 2020)

peters said:


> Hm Interesting, I personaly NEVER used the locks
> Maybe there is some hotkey option to put the lock feature on a custom key...



The lock comes in very handy if you're shooting with two bodies. Every time you swap the back of the camera you're not using can rub against your body and move the dial.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Mar 6, 2020)

Looking to the top layout...with that smaller LCD panel, it's got echos of the Elan 7e / Eos 33. It's seems that Canon are moving away from the 5D's top interface UI and going for a more complicated knob and button UI. 
It's an interesting looking camera spec wise, but as with the R, it's how it handles and operates will be the deciding factor for me. At the moment the Eos R's AF doesn't function in any way that I want to work. Every time I use one of those cameras...I just say yuk and go back to my pair of 5DIII's.


----------



## ildyria (Mar 6, 2020)

David the street guy said:


> I don't know about the R (nor the R5, obviously), but on the RP, you have to wait a few seconds when you switch the camera off, while the sensor vibrates to clean itself. This is one of the reasons I only turn my RP off when I switch lenses or take the card out, and this only happens when I come home anyway, so I'm not using the camera anyway.
> 
> I'm a bit puzzled by the fact that there is a dedicated mechanical switch to turn the camera on and off on the top of the camera, it seems a bit useless to me.



On the R, the best reason why you need to use the ON OFF switch is to change your lenses. When OFF, the shutter curtains of the EOS R gets down and protect the sensor from dusts. it is really useful and I sincerely hope the R5 will have this feature.


----------



## chasingrealness (Mar 6, 2020)

Is it just me or does that look like a touch and drag joystick? Would love that.


----------



## Trey T (Mar 6, 2020)

highdesertmesa said:


> Your post didn't make sense in context to what I wrote, which was that the R battery grip on the R is perfect. It does look huge and stupid in photos, but people who've not used one will post one of those photos and spout off about how they suck. Which is BS.


Thank you for continuing w/ the conversation. But, bro, you only read (ie quoted) like 1% of the content. If you wanted a conversation, you could’ve asked my intent.

I made a suggestion that the two built-in 1D grips are significantly much more alike in terms of handling than others (e.g. 5D or 7D), and that should be good aim for the R5. If you have first hand experience w/ the R grip, please articulate....


----------



## Memdroid (Mar 6, 2020)

chasingrealness said:


> Is it just me or does that look like a touch and drag joystick? Would love that.



It does indeed look like that! Good catch. I also noticed that the the screen is different as well. It looks bigger but not as wide, maybe it is the perspective distortion.


----------



## cayenne (Mar 6, 2020)

ccapan said:


> Do you move the power switch to Off when you change memory cards? Or just let the micro switch on the card door turn the power off?



Hmm....I didn't know about the micro switch on the door.

Really, to date, the only time I turn the camera off, was to change out memory cards......

Oh, one other time, I generally turn it off to change batteries.

Other than that, it stays "on" all the time.

C


----------



## cayenne (Mar 6, 2020)

David the street guy said:


> I don't know about the R (nor the R5, obviously), but on the RP, you have to wait a few seconds when you switch the camera off, while the sensor vibrates to clean itself. This is one of the reasons I only turn my RP off when I switch lenses or take the card out, and this only happens when I come home anyway, so I'm not using the camera anyway.
> 
> I'm a bit puzzled by the fact that there is a dedicated mechanical switch to turn the camera on and off on the top of the camera, it seems a bit useless to me.




I don't turn it off to switch lenses....


----------



## mpmark (Mar 6, 2020)

joestopper said:


> No. It will only engage when the release button is pushed half way.



do you know this for a fact? Canon has yet to release one mirrorless camera that follows this method


----------



## mpmark (Mar 6, 2020)

Trey T said:


> It is pretty much the same conceptual layout design as the 5D:
> 
> 1. joystick - exist; improved location
> 2. AF-on - improved location
> ...



I hate the fixed screen on the 5d series, so difficult to take very low level wildlife shots witout destroying your clothes and laying on the ground. I dont see a problem with failure, things today are well designed, plus if youre worried just leave it in its original position and don't articulate it. problem solved.


----------



## Kit. (Mar 6, 2020)

Frodo said:


> Strong words! I personally like the ergos of the R. It seems that the R5 adds a control ring at the back and the joystick in place of the touchbar. Otherwise the ergos seem very similar. Which I think is a good thing.


Do you feel comfortable with the the placement of "AF-ON" and "*" buttons on R?


----------



## maniacalrobot (Mar 6, 2020)

I wonder if the second-hand market for the original R will get flooded cheaper bodies as everyone upgrades? I probably can't justify the R5 as a hobbyist, but a cheap R maybe. 

I'm also very interested to see if Canon are serious about the RP; An RP mkII with IBIS would also be very tempting.


----------



## yeahright (Mar 6, 2020)

chasingrealness said:


> Is it just me or does that look like a touch and drag joystick? Would love that.


what is a touch and drag joystick? as compared to the joystick on the 5D4 for example?


----------



## slclick (Mar 6, 2020)

mpmark said:


> I hate the fixed screen on the 5d series, so difficult to take very low level wildlife shots witout destroying your clothes and laying on the ground. I dont see a problem with failure, things today are well designed, plus if youre worried just leave it in its original position and don't articulate it. problem solved.


Also, most of us are pretty careful with our gear. It's expensive, hard earned and we want it to last. I personally take further care when in certain situations, i.e. screen out, on rails with dual flash. You get the point. I can't keep it safe from all freak accidents but that shouldn't be a reason to be against flippy screens. Things will happen, do what you can to lessen them.


----------



## Aaron D (Mar 6, 2020)

slclick said:


> ...features/paying for things you don't use....all of that. Expand please.



My business is mostly architecture and interiors (examples HERE). While I do have to capture occupants using the spaces (lots of school kids lately) most of my 'subjects' are buildings, just standing there. So blazing speeds and fast processing is wasted on me. And IBIS is not required--5 stops is plenty for what I do. I could use higher resolution. Most the images I produce are two images spliced together--it would save me a lot of time if I could crop a view out of a single exposure. But I'm not in a hurry there either, because the current 17mm TSE isn't really sharp enough to leverage 75 MP. (before my cyber buddies flame me mercilessly: Yes it's a wonderful lens, but it really does smear the corners and sides where I need detail). Sure it would be nice, but my 30 MP 5Div and R are plenty for 19" wide images at 360 ppi.

As to "paying for" I just mean, there's that monster processor and shutter, and that IBIS thing just laying around costing battery charge and waiting to break. That is probably not really a concern, I've already got a spare battery or two, and Canon will make a really dependable IBIS no doubt. But the camera is plenty complex already, and we've all seen the technical drawings of IBIS units. I would rather live without. Yes it's all wonderful stuff and yes we don't want to live in the past and yada yada. In the end, I know there's a lot of economy to be had by giving the wildly divergent masses everything possible in a single camera instead of many.

For me, I would appreciate it if--like my Civic--I didn't _HAVE_ to buy the turbo engine if the regular one is all I need.


----------



## koenkooi (Mar 6, 2020)

Aaron D said:


> My business is mostly architecture and interiors (examples HERE). While I do have to capture occupants using the spaces (lots of school kids lately) most of my 'subjects' are buildings, just standing there. So blazing speeds and fast processing is wasted on me. And IBIS is not required--5 stops is plenty for what I do. I could use higher resolution. [..]



Most recent cameras with IBIS have some form of 'super resolution', where IBIS will shift the sensor a tiny bit for a couple of shots and combine them into a higher res picture. I hope Canon cameras with IBIS will have a similar feature.


----------



## kten (Mar 6, 2020)

mpmark said:


> I hate the fixed screen on the 5d series, so difficult to take very low level wildlife shots witout destroying your clothes and laying on the ground. I dont see a problem with failure, things today are well designed, plus if youre worried just leave it in its original position and don't articulate it. problem solved.


If anything I've found they protect against the kind of damage I'm likely to inflict more than fixed. Hits to the rear screen are my most likely accidental damage and I can rotate full articulating screen 180 in stowed position so I don't need a screen protector. When the screen is flipped out horizontally it is either in my hands on shoulder or hand strap, or it is on a sturdy tripod or would be screwed to some kind of grip gear such as convi clamp installed onto railing/fence/door frame etc if travelling without tripod and utilising environment instead (eg. not precariously balanced on something). I imagine most other folks are in similar scenarios thus most the accidents I've had is one of my kitbags falling/striking something or when the camera is slung and climbing and there is risk taking strikes to screen.

I'm yet to break a screen but I had had minor scratching from things getting jostled in kit bag in rough transport or accidents and imho the rotatability (is that a word?) of the rear screen gives me more not less peace of mind thus I prefer them. With common sense like folding before stowing loose in kit bag or not leaving stowed position in high liability shooting conditons (ie. common sense bit) where it may take a forceful hit I doubt you could seriously damage one accidentally. Of cours there may be something obvious that I'm not thinking of that doesn't apply to my shooting style but I think sometimes folks protesting durability dislike the idea rather than actual common proven issues.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Mar 6, 2020)

Oh, Lord, what a joy: there's a joystick again  I only wonder how you can quickly change from stills to video (sorry, I am no R/RP/M user). I really like the video lever with the start/stop button of the 7D/5D series DLSRs. Overall the R5 looks really nicely compact, given its monster specs that require a quite massive processing power. I wouldn't hesitate to call it a little beauty, based on those images.


----------



## slclick (Mar 6, 2020)

justaCanonuser said:


> Oh, Lord, what a joy: there's a joystick again  I only wonder how you can quickly change from stills to video (sorry, I am no R/RP/M user). I really like the video lever with the start/stop button of the 7D/5D series DLSRs. Overall the R5 looks really nicely compact, given its monster specs that require a quite massive processing power. I wouldn't hesitate to call it a little beauty, based on those images.


That red button puts you in video mode, the lever was a mirror related switch no need any longer right?


----------



## jazzytune (Mar 6, 2020)

mpmark said:


> I prefer the screen is fixed because I don't like moving parts, risk to failure.


I've had an articulated screen on the 700D (T5i) and 80D, and really, your fear of screen failure due to a moving part is greatly exaggerated! I never had a problem whatsoever with the articulated screen of my cameras. Besides, you don't have to move it if you don't want to. However, if you do, it will very likely be for a short while, to take a picture from a low angle or above your head for example (I assume you don't vlog if you don't see a use for an articulated screen). Then you move it back in place when you're done and continue to use it as a fix screen. Believe me, it's sturdier than you might think! ;-)


----------



## slclick (Mar 6, 2020)

I shoot in all climates and outdoors situations. Snow, ice, water, sand, worms eye view, brush, rocky mountaintops etc. A flippy screen does not worry me one iota. Now...snakes, dogs off leash, bears, hunters, poor footing, boulders, avalanches, falling ice, moose....those worry me.

Might as well stay home and shoot studio macro with the fear of your screen getting bumped.Order a pizza.Save money on sunscreen. Now that's living.


----------



## Frodo (Mar 6, 2020)

Kit. said:


> Do you feel comfortable with the the placement of "AF-ON" and "*" buttons on R?


Good point. I find I accidentally press the AF-on button more than on my 5DsR - I have this set to toggle One shot / Servo AF. The * is fine, but did take a bit of learning. I would be more concerned about the position of the Q button in the R5 as this is where my thumb naturally rests.

I really enjoy shooting with my R. Shot an event last night and the R now feels more at home than my 5DsR. Just back from two weeks backcountry hiking. Normally would have taken my M3, but happy I took the R, in spite of the increased weight.

My comment was about the strength of the comments, given the evolution (rather than revolution) of ergos with the R5. The R took a while to love, but now I do. Simple things like the hold-lock on the touch bar make a difference.


----------



## Frodo (Mar 6, 2020)

slclick said:


> I shoot in all climates and outdoors situations. Snow, ice, water, sand, worms eye view, brush, rocky mountaintops etc. A flippy screen does not worry me one iota. .



Indeed, I have the screen reversed for protection. On my very first hiking trip with my 5DsR, I cracked the rear screen. No chance of that with the R.


----------



## highdesertmesa (Mar 6, 2020)

Trey T said:


> Thank you for continuing w/ the conversation. But, bro, you only read (ie quoted) like 1% of the content. If you wanted a conversation, you could’ve asked my intent.
> 
> I made a suggestion that the two built-in 1D grips are significantly much more alike in terms of handling than others (e.g. 5D or 7D), and that should be good aim for the R5. If you have first hand experience w/ the R grip, please articulate....



Don't bro me, bro, lol. Anyway, I have no response to your statement. You quoted me, and I was just saying your response to my quote had nothing to do with what I said. I'm sure a 1D-class grip is awesome compared to the R and all other add-on grips.

My experience using the R grip on the R has been great – why would I say it was "perfect" if I didn't own it and use it? To me, it feels much more integrated once attached than the battery grips I'd used on the original 5D and 5DsR. The R with battery grip probably feels better to me because the overall size is smaller, and the ergonomics are just spot-on. As for integrated grips, I've never used a 1D-class camera to know anything about that.


----------



## joestopper (Mar 6, 2020)

mpmark said:


> do you know this for a fact? Canon has yet to release one mirrorless camera that follows this method



Fact is: Canon engineers are smart.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Mar 6, 2020)

Sorry if somebody already said this but my understanding is that on/off triggers ultrasonic sensor cleaning and sleep/wake does does not. I turn the camera on and off quite a lot and try to always do it before a lens change. I want to get dust off the sensor before it sticks.


----------



## Frodo (Mar 6, 2020)

I turn the on-off switch off before I change lenses, especially in windy or dusty environments, to close the shutter and reduce the risk of sensor dust. I think the location is fine, though I don't understand why they reversed the direction to my 5DsR switch (which is in a similar location).


----------



## cayenne (Mar 6, 2020)

jazzytune said:


> I've had an articulated screen on the 700D (T5i) and 80D, and really, your fear of screen failure due to a moving part is greatly exaggerated! I never had a problem whatsoever with the articulated screen of my cameras. Besides, you don't have to move it if you don't want to. However, if you do, it will very likely be for a short while, to take a picture from a low angle or above your head for example (I assume you don't vlog if you don't see a use for an articulated screen). Then you move it back in place when you're done and continue to use it as a fix screen. Believe me, it's sturdier than you might think! ;-)



Does the screen stay locked in place by some mechanism...and you have to click something to unlock it to swing it out?

Just curious...I'm a bit rough on my cameras, especially when shooting concerts, etc...its hanging down and hoping that it won't snag on my belt or bag or something, and have the screen flip out when I don't want it to....

I've not used articulating screens before, so wondering if they "lock in" and stay there unless you purposefully unlock it to swing it out?

Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## AdmiralFwiffo (Mar 6, 2020)

It is not fragile. I've dropped my rebel (t3i) with the screen open, and it did not break. I've also clumsily smacked it several times without breaking it. I've broken other parts of the camera, but I've never broken the articulating screen.

They also don't swing out easily by accident. If you have it folded back on the camera, it will stay there.


----------



## ken (Mar 6, 2020)

Has anyone done a size comparison of the R5 to the 6D (original, not the mark ii). Can't find one via Google. 

I want to see how my next camera compares to my current camera.


----------



## Dantana (Mar 6, 2020)

ken said:


> Has anyone done a size comparison of the R5 to the 6D (original, not the mark ii). Can't find one via Google.
> 
> I want to see how my next camera compares to my current camera.


It's a bit smaller but still very comfortable to me. Here's a good resource: https://camerasize.com/compare/


----------



## justaCanonuser (Mar 6, 2020)

slclick said:


> That red button puts you in video mode, the lever was a mirror related switch no need any longer right?


Ah, okay, thank you.


----------



## Rule556 (Mar 6, 2020)

justaCanonuser said:


> Ah, okay, thank you.



Yeah, basically, on the R, you set up C3 in video mode with your typical video settings, and when you're in photo mode but want to take a quick video, you simply press the red button and you start recording using your C3 settings. Going into video mode entails pressing your mode dial button and then pressing the info button to change to video mode. There you can set specific video preferences and change your custom video modes, etc. It's really convenient.

That said, I never shoot video, so I remapped the red button to AF modes while in photo mode. If I do need to go into video mode, I don't mind going into video mode first.

It sounds way more complicated than it actually is. It's just a matter of learning the system and getting used to it.


----------



## snappy604 (Mar 7, 2020)

cayenne said:


> Does the screen stay locked in place by some mechanism...and you have to click something to unlock it to swing it out?
> 
> Just curious...I'm a bit rough on my cameras, especially when shooting concerts, etc...its hanging down and hoping that it won't snag on my belt or bag or something, and have the screen flip out when I don't want it to....
> 
> ...



I am... not nice to my camera bodies (hanging head in shame).. concerts and outdoors are frequent with me. The tilty screen on my 80D doesn't lock, but it has a well designed resistance. I don't recall it ever flipping out on me bouncing around on a rapid strap.


----------



## davo (Mar 7, 2020)

What is the tiny hole in the body to the left of the Canon logo, Top front.


----------



## koenkooi (Mar 7, 2020)

davo said:


> What is the tiny hole in the body to the left of the Canon logo, Top front.



I would guess that's the front facing microphone.


----------



## Nolastills (Mar 7, 2020)

Has anyone heard if the R5 will have an electronic global shutter CMOS sensor like the Sony A9? There was a rumor last year that Canon was developing one. Hopefully it will because in electronic shutter the R is becoming more often than not useless with action shots, LED lightning and CFL bulbs.


----------



## Joules (Mar 7, 2020)

Nolastills said:


> Has anyone heard if the R5 will have an electronic global shutter CMOS sensor like the Sony A9? There was a rumor last year that Canon was developing one. Hopefully it will because in electronic shutter the R is becoming more often than not useless with action shots, LED lightning and CFL bulbs.


The A9 doesn't have a global shutter. It only has a somewhat fast rolling shutter.

At over 40 MP, I would not count on the R5 matching the A9 read out speed.


----------



## SecureGSM (Mar 7, 2020)

Joules said:


> The A9 doesn't have a global shutter. It only has a somewhat fast rolling shutter.
> 
> At over 40 MP, I would not count on the R5 matching the A9 read out speed.



Read out speed typically referred to as in Mp/sec

R5 40-45 Mp sensor At 20 FPS is a substantial increase in readout speed over a9.


----------



## Joules (Mar 7, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> Read out speed typically referred to as in Mp/sec
> 
> R5 40-45 Mp sensor At 20 FPS is a substantial increase in readout speed over a9.


I would say the 40*20 FPS is more about throughput than just read out speed.

The amount of rolling shutter depends on the time difference between the first pixel of an image being read and the last. I think it's ~1/160s for the A9 (source) . It is far more than that for all other cameras. And for a given read speed per pixel, a sensor with more pixels should have a larger read out time.


----------



## koenkooi (Mar 7, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> Read out speed typically referred to as in Mp/sec
> 
> R5 40-45 Mp sensor At 20 FPS is a substantial increase in readout speed over a9.



And like the 1dx3 it will likely drop down to 12bit in all e-shutter modes to get a faster readout.


----------



## SecureGSM (Mar 7, 2020)

Joules said:


> I would say the 40*20 FPS is more about throughput than just read out speed.
> 
> The amount of rolling shutter depends on the time difference between the first pixel of an image being read and the last. I think it's ~1/160s for the A9 (source) . It is far more than that for all other cameras. And for a given read speed per pixel, a sensor with more pixels should have a larger read out time.



+++ I would say the 40*20 FPS is more about throughput than just read out speed.
Nope... In order to throughout, sensor readout has to be completed first 
For the record: I do not suggest that R5 will be a rolling shutter free camera,


----------



## B77 (Mar 7, 2020)

Let's not get ahead of ourselves. Canon couldn't produce 4K 60fps at 1x crop with EOS R, so expecting decent 8K is not realistic imo

Canon, can't you just produce a decent 4K 60fps at 1x crop camera in sub $2.000 range first like all of your competitors? I mean Panasonic gh5 has been out for years and has better video specs at 1/2 the price.

Tho I like the design so far. Would be great to finally hear actual specs instead of rumors...


----------



## SecureGSM (Mar 7, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> And like the 1dx3 it will likely drop down to 12bit in all e-shutter modes to get a faster readout.



Which will not necessarily result in a stronger rolling shutter. 
BTW, From a readout speed perspective, reading a 40Mp sensor @20FPS writing a 12bit RAW file is no different to doing the same but writing a 14bit file. True?


----------



## SecureGSM (Mar 7, 2020)

B77 said:


> 1. Let's not get ahead of ourselves. Canon couldn't produce 4K 60fps at 1x crop with EOS R, so expecting decent 8K is not realistic imo
> 
> 2. Canon, can't you just produce a decent 4K 60fps at 1x crop camera in sub $2.000 range first like all of your competitors? I mean Panasonic gh5 has been out for years and has better video specs at 1/2 the price.
> 
> 3. Tho I like the design so far. Would be great to finally hear actual specs instead of rumors...


The last paragraph makes sense. Paragraphs 1 and 2 - not so much


----------



## chasingrealness (Mar 7, 2020)

yeahright said:


> what is a touch and drag joystick? as compared to the joystick on the 5D4 for example?


Yeah I don’t know haha. Just looks like the joystick has some kind of sensor on it and I want it to be for touch and drag af but that is probably ridiculous considering they put that onto the af-on button for the 1dxiii. Wishful thinking haha.


----------



## koenkooi (Mar 7, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> Which will not necessarily result in a stronger rolling shutter.
> BTW, From a readout speed perspective, reading a 40Mp sensor @20FPS writing a 12bit RAW file is no different to doing the same but writing a 14bit file. True?



From what I've understood the AD converters in the sensor take a lot less time reading an analog value and outputting it at 12-bit than outputting it at 14-bit.


----------



## mihazero (Mar 7, 2020)

It makes me so sad that Canon has gone this route and made bodies that lack basic settings out of the box.

For * sake .. where is the ISO button? I dont care about you can customize buttons ... bla bla bla. I want camera out of the box to be usable. Not spend hours to setup new camera and then when something happens and my settings are erased or have to use someone else`s camera on event i cant make head or tails of it. Also lens dial for ISO is ... dangerous at best since it can be easily moved and change ISO. Some things should be there on all cameras mainly because its industry standard on all cameras. Familiarity to product. This feels like using a joystick to drive a car. It can be done, but there is a reason only one car tried it and failed.

From what I see its R with new sensor minus "useless" bar + joystick. No real improvement in terms of form factor and usability which is a shame.

Im not talking other features because its not released yet. Im just talking about what i see on these images.


----------



## SecureGSM (Mar 7, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> From what I've understood the AD converters in the sensor take a lot less time reading an analog value and outputting it at 12-bit than outputting it at 14-bit.


Correct. Takes less time to convert analogue data into a 12 bit digital format then into 14 bit One. Affects latencies past readout stage. i.e. EVF lag and between current and sequential readouts.


----------



## joestopper (Mar 7, 2020)

mihazero said:


> It makes me so sad that Canon has gone this route and made bodies that lack basic settings out of the box.
> 
> For * sake .. where is the ISO button? I dont care about you can customize buttons ... bla bla bla. I want camera out of the box to be usable. Not spend hours to setup new camera and then when something happens and my settings are erased or have to use someone else`s camera on event i cant make head or tails of it. Also lens dial for ISO is ... dangerous at best since it can be easily moved and change ISO. Some things should be there on all cameras mainly because its industry standard on all cameras. Familiarity to product. This feels like using a joystick to drive a car. It can be done, but there is a reason only one car tried it and failed.
> 
> ...



All cameras ARE very well usable out of the box. But what you call "I want camera out of the box to be usable." is a restriction that might fit you but not others. Customization of buttons is a huge advantage for all!


----------



## mihazero (Mar 7, 2020)

joestopper said:


> All cameras ARE very well usable out of the box. But what you call "I want camera out of the box to be usable." is a restriction that might fit you but not others. Customization of buttons is a huge advantage for all!



If there are dedicated buttons for all options like on 5D and then i can customize, I could not agree more. But here we have bare minimum buttons that we need to delegate customizations or ... put back ones that were default on all cameras with price of loosing other also important ones. I dont consider that progress or advantageous.


----------



## Joules (Mar 7, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> +++ I would say the 40*20 FPS is more about throughput than just read out speed.
> Nope... In order to throughout, sensor readout has to be completed first
> For the record: I do not suggest that R5 will be a rolling shutter free camera,


Not sure what you are disagreeing with.

There is a time that's required to get the value from each pixel off the pixels. This time determines how noticeable the rolling shutter is. The A9 sets the record for consumer ILC in this regard with a value of ~ 1/160 s. The 1DX III according to the reports I've seen is closer to the more typical 1/60 s. If the R5 somehow gets closer to the A9 than the 1DX III in this, Canon withheld some major improvements from the 1DX III.

Throughput is not independent of this read speed, but there's more that goes into it. It may take the A9 II ~ 1/160 s to capture an image, but that doesn't mean it could take 160 FPS. The throughput is determined by the time of the additional steps to transport the data within the imaging pipeline and the actual processing times for the image and routines like AF, metering, tracking and so on.

So througput has an upper bound caused by the read speed. But they aren't the same.

I guess you're implying I'm using I'll suited words to describe these concepts. I use them because that's what makes sense to me and what I see them called commonly.


----------



## Viggo (Mar 7, 2020)

mihazero said:


> It makes me so sad that Canon has gone this route and made bodies that lack basic settings out of the box.
> 
> For * sake .. where is the ISO button? I dont care about you can customize buttons ... bla bla bla. I want camera out of the box to be usable. Not spend hours to setup new camera and then when something happens and my settings are erased or have to use someone else`s camera on event i cant make head or tails of it. Also lens dial for ISO is ... dangerous at best since it can be easily moved and change ISO. Some things should be there on all cameras mainly because its industry standard on all cameras. Familiarity to product. This feels like using a joystick to drive a car. It can be done, but there is a reason only one car tried it and failed.
> 
> ...


Not «easily changed», you can choose if you want it active just by turning the ring, or if you need to half press.


----------



## mihazero (Mar 7, 2020)

Viggo said:


> Not «easily changed», you can choose if you want it active just by turning the ring, or if you need to half press.



So that means i can half press and someone can bump into me and change my ISO ... or i change it by accident .. since ring on lens has almost no resistance ... its cool for some things, just not ISO and yes ... thats my view.


----------



## Viggo (Mar 7, 2020)

mihazero said:


> So that means i can half press and someone can bump into me and change my ISO ... or i change it by accident .. since ring on lens has almost no resistance ... its cool for some things, just not ISO and yes ... thats my view.


When do you need to change it so fast and not use limited auto iso range, and the M.fn button and scroll isn’t fast enough? You can also use it as a touch function on screen. For me, no issue, but we’re all different. I thought it was a major fault that I couldn’t zoom directly into the focusing point used by pressing the magnifier. Took me 1 day to start to use double touch on screen instead. Now it’s fixed so it goes directly to the AF point, but it really isn’t impossible to completely change they way we do things without it being a crisis.


----------



## davo (Mar 7, 2020)

chasingrealness said:


> Yeah I don’t know haha. Just looks like the joystick has some kind of sensor on it and I want it to be for touch and drag af but that is probably ridiculous considering they put that onto the af-on button for the 1dxiii. Wishful thinking haha.


Wouldnt it make more sense to have it on the joystick ? Having it on the AF-ON button seems like it would inadvertently move your AF point during back button focus.


----------



## mihazero (Mar 7, 2020)

Viggo said:


> When do you need to change it so fast and not use limited auto iso range, and the M.fn button and scroll isn’t fast enough? You can also use it as a touch function on screen. For me, no issue, but we’re all different. I thought it was a major fault that I couldn’t zoom directly into the focusing point used by pressing the magnifier. Took me 1 day to start to use double touch on screen instead. Now it’s fixed so it goes directly to the AF point, but it really isn’t impossible to completely change they way we do things without it being a crisis.



Never said it was a crysis, but now that You mention it  Its just change that Im sure more then just a few dont like and dont welcome. Forcing users used to certain product to change suddenly and not given a choice can and will alienate said users. Canon always had imaculate ergonomics and usability factor that is now ruined. I hope albeit not very strongly that by the time im up for upgrade there will be true 5D form factor mirrorless camera equivalent.


----------



## djkraq (Mar 7, 2020)

venusFivePhotoStudio said:


> You have the record button. You click it it starts recording.You click the shutter it stars shooting pictures.



True. But on DSLR my video settings are different from photo settings. On EOS R it only allowed the same settings as photo mode to be used in video where as on DSLR my shutter, ISO and Profile can all be different.


----------



## Michael Clark (Mar 7, 2020)

djkraq said:


> True. But on DSLR my video settings are different from photo settings. On EOS R it only allowed the same settings as photo mode to be used in video where as on DSLR my shutter, ISO and Profile can all be different.



Doesn't it use the settings saved in "C3" exposure mode? (User configurable custom mode 3). I think it only uses your current photo settings if you have not saved anything to "C3".


----------



## Rule556 (Mar 7, 2020)

mihazero said:


> So that means i can half press and someone can bump into me and change my ISO ... or i change it by accident .. since ring on lens has almost no resistance ... its cool for some things, just not ISO and yes ... thats my view.


Just set the lock on it. It’s super fast. I have huge hands and I still need to consciously reach for the ring. Even when it’s on the adapter with EF lenses. It’s just different. Not worse.


----------



## Rule556 (Mar 7, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> Doesn't it use the settings saved in "C3" exposure mode? (User configurable custom mode 3). I think it only uses your current photo settings if you have not saved anything to "C3".


You’re correct. He hasn’t figured out how to get into video mode yet.


----------



## jazzytune (Mar 8, 2020)

mihazero said:


> Never said it was a crysis, but now that You mention it  Its just change that Im sure more then just a few dont like and dont welcome. Forcing users used to certain product to change suddenly and not given a choice can and will alienate said users. Canon always had imaculate ergonomics and usability factor that is now ruined. I hope albeit not very strongly that by the time im up for upgrade there will be true 5D form factor mirrorless camera equivalent.


Boohoo! Cry me a river...


----------



## joestopper (Mar 8, 2020)

mihazero said:


> Never said it was a crysis, but now that You mention it  Its just change that Im sure more then just a few dont like and dont welcome. Forcing users used to certain product to change suddenly and not given a choice can and will alienate said users. Canon always had imaculate ergonomics and usability factor that is now ruined. I hope albeit not very strongly that by the time im up for upgrade there will be true 5D form factor mirrorless camera equivalent.




" ... that by the time im up for upgrade there will be true 5D form factor mirrorless camera equivalent."

Wake up and embrace future ...


----------



## slclick (Mar 9, 2020)

mihazero said:


> It makes me so sad that Canon has gone this route and made bodies that lack basic settings out of the box.
> 
> For * sake .. where is the ISO button? I dont care about you can customize buttons ... bla bla bla. I want camera out of the box to be usable. Not spend hours to setup new camera and then when something happens and my settings are erased or have to use someone else`s camera on event i cant make head or tails of it. Also lens dial for ISO is ... dangerous at best since it can be easily moved and change ISO. Some things should be there on all cameras mainly because its industry standard on all cameras. Familiarity to product. This feels like using a joystick to drive a car. It can be done, but there is a reason only one car tried it and failed.
> 
> ...


This is the craziest post I have read in a long freaking time. You are candidate of the year for the RTFM award.


----------



## slclick (Mar 9, 2020)

jazzytune said:


> Boohoo! Cry me a river...


and what is a crysis, some sort of goth crisis where they are out of black hair dye?


----------



## mihazero (Mar 9, 2020)

slclick said:


> This is the craziest post I have read in a long freaking time. You are candidate of the year for the RTFM award.



If that is so You need to interact with people much much more. Also ... its unreleased camera, so no manual ... hence STFU award goes to ... U.


----------



## mihazero (Mar 9, 2020)

joestopper said:


> " ... that by the time im up for upgrade there will be true 5D form factor mirrorless camera equivalent."
> 
> Wake up and embrace future ...



Problem is so many car enthusiast prefer petrol/diesel powered cars now days that its actually hampering electrification. Which means people are deciding with their wallets. Manufacturers can make something in hopes that it will be accepted but at the end, i prefer not to pay for these "features". But then again in 10 years camera industry will be gone because of onslaught of mobile phones. Whos to say that in future camera manufacturers will not go back to its roots just to make more of distinction aka RETRO compared to said mobile phones?


----------



## slclick (Mar 9, 2020)

mihazero said:


> If that is so You need to interact with people much much more. Also ... its unreleased camera, so no manual ... hence STFU award goes to ... U.


Your reading comprehension is having issues with tense when used in a chronological manner.


----------



## mihazero (Mar 9, 2020)

slclick said:


> Your reading comprehension is having issues with tense when used in a chronological manner.



Do You maybe suffer from condition "Have to have last word"? Since its nothing pertaining unreleased Canon R5 ill ignore You from now on and talk to people with actual opinions and point of view no matter how different from mine.


----------



## slclick (Mar 9, 2020)

mihazero said:


> Do You maybe suffer from condition "Have to have last word"? Since its nothing pertaining unreleased Canon R5 ill ignore You from now on and talk to people with actual opinions and point of view no matter how different from mine.


No, not at all. I just didn't think you understood this gist of my initial comment. It was both humor and biting criticism of your ask of Canon. I see you're angry, it happens.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Mar 9, 2020)

Smaller bodies are a fuss with big lenses. So hopefully its got a bit of heft to it, or maybe every big white will be a stubby DO lens with all the elements to the rear... Or a full range of big white f/7.1 primes


----------



## justaCanonuser (Mar 9, 2020)

Rule556 said:


> Yeah, basically, on the R, you set up C3 in video mode with your typical video settings, and when you're in photo mode but want to take a quick video, you simply press the red button and you start recording using your C3 settings. Going into video mode entails pressing your mode dial button and then pressing the info button to change to video mode. There you can set specific video preferences and change your custom video modes, etc. It's really convenient.
> 
> That said, I never shoot video, so I remapped the red button to AF modes while in photo mode. If I do need to go into video mode, I don't mind going into video mode first.
> 
> It sounds way more complicated than it actually is. It's just a matter of learning the system and getting used to it.


Thank you. I trust that Canon does not bother users with too complicated hardware and software ergonomics. Wouldn't fit to their philosophy which I appreciate much. In fact, one of the reasons why I switched from Nikon to Canon when I went digital, many years ago, was that I felt quickly familiar with Canon's DSLRs when I tried them in a shop, Nikon's DSLRs not.


----------



## joestopper (Mar 9, 2020)

mihazero said:


> Problem is so many car enthusiast prefer petrol/diesel powered cars now days that its actually hampering electrification. Which means people are deciding with their wallets. Manufacturers can make something in hopes that it will be accepted but at the end, i prefer not to pay for these "features". But then again in 10 years camera industry will be gone because of onslaught of mobile phones. Whos to say that in future camera manufacturers will not go back to its roots just to make more of distinction aka RETRO compared to said mobile phones?



There IS lots of distinction to mobile phones with the most prominent being the image sensor that is 35 times larger in area with all advantages w.r.t SNR etc!

Just making it bulkier for no reason is not meaningful. Form should follow function! And fact is that when mirrorboxes dont exist any more and flange distances are smaller -> smaller form factor is possible.


----------



## Quirkz (Mar 9, 2020)

justaCanonuser said:


> Thank you. I trust that Canon does not bother users with too complicated hardware and software ergonomics. Wouldn't fit to their philosophy which I appreciate much. In fact, one of the reasons why I switched from Nikon to Canon when I went digital, many years ago, was that I felt quickly familiar with Canon's DSLRs when I tried them in a shop, Nikon's DSLRs not.



It's actually even simpler - Tap the mode button, then tap the 'info' button. You're in video mode now, and every one of the modes (including c1-3) is now as a video mode. Do it again to switch back to stills mode.

I don't take video often, so this lets me remap that video button; plus I imagine it's probably more useful to those who actually want the camera to deal with video primarily.


----------



## mihazero (Mar 9, 2020)

joestopper said:


> There IS lots of distinction to mobile phones with the most prominent being the image sensor that is 35 times larger in area with all advantages w.r.t SNR etc!
> 
> Just making it bulkier for no reason is not meaningful. Form should follow function! And fact is that when mirrorboxes dont exist any more and flange distances are smaller -> smaller form factor is possible.



I agree, but in 10 years even mirrorless cameras we now covet so will be smaller and smaller to fit that form/function that most people on planet want. So in 10 or bit more years lenses and sensor sizes are not going to mean much because with computational photography that mobile phone makers are advancing ... much much smaller sensor with much much smaller lens will be able to create photos that are good enough. I agree not same thing as physics/sensor size/lens size for said sensor size, but with enough time mobile phones and computational photography will push cameras we use today completelyout of the picture. Now .. I would like to push to keep some of the features that made pro cameras what they are. PRO usability. With rise of touch screen mentality all muscle memory speedy access will be lost. Canon did a study while back about how many clicks should user make at most to access a certain function on camera. Their result was 1+1 at most. With R and what i see here on R5 that is being rised from 1+1 to 2 or sometimes 3+2 to access some function that is not customized or cant be due to lack of physical buttons. Now I for one will not be moving my eye from eyefinder just so i can look on screen of camera and be able to find function i was looking for. It not progress if its not quicker. Sure R users will tell me they can do it as quickly as I can but when I show them what i need to do quickly while not moving my eye from eye finder ... its oh you can customize that to 2 buttons, but need to press mode and quickly access that and then change ... Its something i can do in 1 second or less with buttons i have on 5D body. Also ... i dont always use those things ... i sometimes go backstage and need something different altogether ... which creates problem ... since not enough buttons on camera to customize that much. If at least camera had presets you can record ... where certain buttons do certain things when those presets are selected ... but so far ... R doesnt do that. So we go back to ... muscle memory vs limited customization due to limited number of buttons. And my final grief ... when for some reason my camera dies and i have to borrow one from a colegue sitting next to me (happened to me few times and to people next to me as well and we all share in those kind of situations because we are comrades, with R i would rather not use it then have it and use it because buttons are customized to his preferences and its infuriating not to be able to use camera. In all honestly i would rather use 600D then EOS R in those types of situations. And yes ... happened to me twice that i had to use EOS R on a job due to issues.


----------



## ildyria (Mar 9, 2020)

@mihazero If you are not happy with the R5 or other future Canon mirrorless cameras, I think it will be time for you to switch to Nikon or Sony then.

In the meantime, please also enjoy this video: 



 and all the youtube comments in it. 

PS: I'm super happy to see the wheel on the back as it will make going back through pictures way easier. I really missed that one on the R.


----------



## docsmith (Mar 9, 2020)

The video is about the 1DX III. But, last I checked, RF lenses do not mount to DSLRs.

Potential R5 in the wild? Check out 10:26...





I am not sure I could tell the difference between an R and R5 given what is shown....


----------



## brad-man (Mar 9, 2020)

docsmith said:


> The video is about the 1DX III. But, last I checked, RF lenses do not mount to DSLRs.
> 
> Potential R5 in the wild? Check out 10:26...
> 
> ...


What makes you think it's not just an R? I couldn't really make out much detail.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Mar 9, 2020)

docsmith said:


> The video is about the 1DX III. But, last I checked, RF lenses do not mount to DSLRs.
> 
> Potential R5 in the wild? Check out 10:26...
> 
> ...


Never mind the cameras - I want one of those swivel chairs with the trip/gimbal attachment contraption - where can we get those??


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Mar 9, 2020)

StoicalEtcher said:


> Never mind the cameras - I want one of those swivel chairs with the trip/gimbal attachment contraption - where can we get those??



First thing that came to my mind too. I am guessing they are something specific to the boat.


----------



## docsmith (Mar 9, 2020)

brad-man said:


> What makes you think it's not just an R? I couldn't really make out much detail.


I am more wondering if someone on the forum can spot something definitive. 
But the focus of the video is wildlife photography with the 1Dx3. The guy shooting is with Canon. And why whip out an R when you have a couple of 1Dx3s nearby? Why even bring the R on the boat? If you wanted f/2.8, he could have brought an EF version. 
Not a big deal, but it got my attention and thought I’d share.


----------



## docsmith (Mar 9, 2020)

StoicalEtcher said:


> Never mind the cameras - I want one of those swivel chairs with the trip/gimbal attachment contraption - where can we get those??


Haha. True. Those got my attention in addition to the 1Dx3s.


----------



## Juangrande (Mar 9, 2020)

peters said:


> true, its an outstanding feature, but I think its a pretty specific need and not that important in like 95% of photographers daily work (unless you do highend studio/fashion shootings)


Actually in studio shutter speed isn’t as important, at least not for portraiture. Where flash sync at any shutter speed is useful is outdoors or a daylight interior shot mixing ambient with flash. One example where a lot of photographers would use this is weddings and event photography. Editorial portraiture and location fashion are others.


----------



## digigal (Mar 10, 2020)

StoicalEtcher said:


> Never mind the cameras - I want one of those swivel chairs with the trip/gimbal attachment contraption - where can we get those??


Yeah--they're pretty neat. Pangolin Photography Cruise boats on the Chobe river. I'm going to be on one in Sept for a few days after shooting the Carmine bee eaters in the Caprivi Strip. A fellow photographer went on one last year and gave them rave reviews.
Catherine


----------



## Mahk43 (Mar 10, 2020)

docsmith said:


> Potential R5 in the wild? Check out 10:26...






I played the game of 7 differences and found out that it is a R on the video considering the front edge and also the evf focus knob that is not on the left side but on the right side on the R5.


----------



## ildyria (Mar 10, 2020)

Same as @Mahk43 



You can see there is only 1 button (menu).


----------



## docsmith (Mar 10, 2020)

ildyria said:


> Same as @Mahk43
> View attachment 189105
> 
> 
> You can see there is only 1 button (menu).





Mahk43 said:


> View attachment 189104
> 
> 
> I played the game of 7 differences and found out that it is a R on the video considering the front edge and also the evf focus knob that is not on the left side but on the right side on the R5.


Thanks! Totally agree. Sorry, saw that at the end of the day and had to head out. 1 button vs two = R


----------



## SteveC (Mar 10, 2020)

Also look at the top of the view finder, the slope as it drops past the shoe is much more like the R.


----------



## AdmiralFwiffo (Mar 10, 2020)

It's pretty ironic having an argument about one button, when what's really needed is a camera with a radical redesign, and it's something we'll have to adapt to. Isn't it kinda weird that mirrorless cameras _look _like SLRs? The only reason they have that shape is because of the mirror. The only reason they're "ergonomic" is because that's what people are used to. I don't mind having a camera that matches what I'm used to, but the camera industry doesn't need to worry about appealing to me.

The industry is getting clobbered and needs a bridge between mobile phones and "real cameras". Lots of people who take pictures with their smartphone are interested in doing _more_ with their photography, but existing ILCs are too foreign and the interface is insanely dated. In a lot of markets, many people _only_ have a smartphone; they don't have a laptop, and sure as hell don't have a workstation.

Basically, exactly what Tony & Chelsea Northrup proposed. I'd love that for a travel camera.

Could you imagine Pokemon Go, but instead of catching AR Pokemon, you photograph real birds? A "bokeh badge" achievement for taking 50 photos with a fast prime? Achievements for shooting in manual? Posting to Instagram straight from your large sensor? You could make it all retro-hipster looking with lots dials and stuff. Custom Minecraft cases!


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Mar 10, 2020)

digigal said:


> Yeah--they're pretty neat. Pangolin Photography Cruise boats on the Chobe river. I'm going to be on one in Sept for a few days after shooting the Carmine bee eaters in the Caprivi Strip. A fellow photographer went on one last year and gave them rave reviews.
> Catherine


Catherine,
That sounds fantastic - have a great time, and remember to report back on the chairs!  

Carmine bee-eaters are great - I've been lucky enough to shoot them a few times in Luangwa Valley NP (Zambia) - be warned, they move very fast!

Cheers. Stoical.


----------



## fingerstein (Mar 10, 2020)

Here are more pictures:








キヤノン「EOS R5」の実機を見た！　超望遠ズーム「RF100-500mm」も


キヤノンが開発発表をしたプロ向けの高性能フルサイズミラーレス「EOS R5」。初お披露目となる予定だったCP+は残念ながら中止になってしまいましたが、実機をこの目で見る機会に恵まれました。100-500mmの超望遠ズームレンズも！




news.mynavi.jp


----------



## Viggo (Mar 10, 2020)

Thanks for sharing! More crazy gapping, wonder what the reason is?


----------



## brad-man (Mar 10, 2020)

This is all so titillating. How many more weeks until we get to see the 100-500 extended? Not that I'm interested in such a lens...


----------



## digigal (Mar 11, 2020)

brad-man said:


> This is all so titillating. How many more weeks until we get to see the 100-500 extended? Not that I'm interested in such a lens...


How many more weeks before they release the prices and the release dates!!! Got some big trips coming up that I'd really like to try the R5 and 100-500 out on vs my 7DMII and 100-400. I've used the R + 100-400 + 1.4x in certain birding sit and get just as good/better 7D combo. You have to pick the right situation. Files are great though.
Catherine


----------



## Valdormar_Hauslendale (Mar 11, 2020)

This does not interest me at all. Waiting for the Flagship Full Body Mirrorless.


----------



## Mahk43 (Mar 11, 2020)

fingerstein said:


> Here are more pictures:



It definitely look like a "muscle" R or a "baby" 5D 

The 100-500 is weird now because new, but could be a hit, like the EF 100-400 II.
I think they want to make a versatile product for nature photographers and movie makers, but not for the ones that are rich enough to buy expensive big whites or specific movie lenses.
A competitor for a Sigma 150-600 Sport but much lighter, even if they had to cut the range at 500 and close the aperture.
I bet the price will be between the RF 24-240 and the RF 70-200 so arround 2000 (€), that is also a price near the EF 100-400 II, same kind of lense.


----------



## jazzytune (Mar 11, 2020)

Valdormar_Hauslendale said:


> This does not interest me at all. Waiting for the Flagship Full Body Mirrorless.


Who cares? Why comment then?


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Mar 11, 2020)

Mahk43 said:


> The 100-500 is weird now because new, but could be a hit, like the EF 100-400 II.



I would rather a 200-500 f/5.6, but think the 100-500 is going to be something special. Canon gave it equal attention to the R5 which heavily suggests at least they think it is a big deal. It looks like as with the 70-200, they are showing us the can take a popular lens and give it a little extra for the same or a more compact package.


----------



## Act444 (Mar 12, 2020)

That 100-500 looks anything but compact to be honest. But if it weighs less, that may be something.

I still await curiously how much of the range is slower than f/5.6.


----------



## Valdormar_Hauslendale (Mar 12, 2020)

jazzytune said:


> Who cares? Why comment then?


Obviously you care enough to reply. Why be a rude douche "jazzytune" ???


----------



## jazzytune (Mar 12, 2020)

Valdormar_Hauslendale said:


> Obviously you care enough to reply. Why be a rude douche "jazzytune" ???


Your post was useless and didn't bring anything to the discussion! 
Imagine if everybody on this forum started to go on posts about any cameras to mention that they aren't interesting at all in them?


----------



## Valdormar_Hauslendale (Mar 12, 2020)

jazzytune said:


> Your post was useless and didn't bring anything to the discussion!
> Imagine if everybody on this forum started to go on posts about any cameras to mention that they aren't interesting at all in them?


OMG, I'll go cry now. "*jazzytune" *I just Imagine a world without little pencil-necks like you in it.


----------



## jazzytune (Mar 12, 2020)

Valdormar_Hauslendale said:


> OMG, I'll go cry now. "*jazzytune" *I just Imagine a world without little pencil-necks like you in it.


LOL! Bye now!


----------



## Mahk43 (Mar 16, 2020)

Hello,

Here is an interview (in french) of some CANON's head directors. It is illustrated with pictures of R/R5 with new 24-105 and 100-500.

https://phototrend.fr/2020/03/interview-canon-japon-fev-2020/

*And here is a summary (feb 27th) - sorry for the mistakes :*

What is the logistics investment behind 2020 Olympics ?
Rugby world cup 2019 was a big testing for them to prepare 2020 Olympics and the 20' decade
70% of the photographer were with canon cameras, for Olympics they want more
They want to put in place a big CPS to support the professionnals (several engineers, +1000 lenses, frames to rent... )

What are specificities of Japanese Market ?
Japanese market has a very high volume of Mirrorless compared to the rest of the world.
They think the world will evolve as Japan in the future

Thoughts on global market ?
They want to focus on "high amateurs", as it is 30% of the market, but in the same time they think the global market will be decreasing another year (-15%)

What to do to counter smartphones increase of capabilities ?
They want to keep the better picture quality as possible.
They plan to stay on the wider apertures, and maximum pixels volume, to stay were smartphone cannot be.
They think as TV screens are wider and wider, pictures with big quality and lot of informations (obtained with their cameras) will keep advantages for consumers

Why do they decided to launch R5 just now in 2020?
They wanted to make it after a test period with R and RP
They wanted also to offer a second camera for 1DXiii shooters, aligned on the Olympics calendar

DSLRs place in the future ?
ML will be a priority. They don't know if DSLRs will remain or not.

EOS-M and APSC future? 
They think some customer want compact lenses, and they think EOS-M is an option to do that
They want to developp something for this kind of need, but it is confidential now

How do they see the ML market?
There is a change in the main market because of ML
the volume is still on the low costbut without big investment from manufacturer
it is too early to make analsysis, the market is too young.

18 months after Eos R was put in the market, are you satisfied with the results?
Not completely satisfied, want to sell more
The R5 is here to increase the movement

What is behind such a big Dynamism fro CANON in 2020 compared to last years ?
2020 is a big step, Olympics but also a new decade
Japan Emperor has also changed, it is a big change in the Japanese culture.
they think 2020 will be as 1980 (in term of technologies progress ?)

Can we see more low cost RF lenses like RF 24-240 and new RF 24-105 in the next months/years?
First they began the RF lenses with big apperture to show the world the capabilities of the RF mount.
Then, yes, now they want to developp the range with all type of lenses, including low cost lenses.

About EF lenses, and the rumors that they stopped to develop new products
With 140M of EF users they still listen to them
If they hear the users need new products, they will developp these. No more details

About Image.canon, the cloud
2020 was not a target, it is more the fact that 5G is coming.
Canon is a hardware manufacturer, but as a leader, they have to supports users after the shot, until picture is developped.
They want to streamline the workflow with connection between cameras and softwares.
They also want it to be able to help the users to improve themself, giving them advices on the lights or exposure for exemple.
it is also for professionnals, to use online services.
They had strong feedbacks using it and 5G connection during Rugby world cup 2019. they want to do it again during Olympics.

What are next big innovations for the decade?
There are pictures difficult or impossible to shoot now, they want to work on these, to make it possible.
They want to increase pleasure for users, with 5G, cloud and IA it will be posible.
they will develop datas processing for users and B2B
8K also will be a major improvement, not only for movie makers, but also for still photographers, taking pictures into the ruch to make stills.

Smartphone are showing that hardware is now as important as software, thoughts?
They think even if soft are now essentials, hardware will remain important because it stay the tool of the moment of the shot
Ressources will be a key to process more on the softwares, so they want to invest into this
Today they work with sub contractors on software, but maybe one dayif they have the oportunity, a software editor could be acquired to make them internally

Has Coronavirus an effect on CANON ?
Some parts are manufactured on supplier's factories in china so it has an impact
(since this interview, they closed factories)

Coronavirus delay on product launching?
Maybe (they were analysing it at the moment) but if so, they want to minimize it at maximum.


----------



## jazzytune (Mar 16, 2020)

Mahk43 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Here is an interview (in french) of some CANON's head directors. It is illustrated with pictures of R/R5 with new 24-105 and 100-500.
> 
> https://phototrend.fr/2020/03/interview-canon-japon-fev-2020/



Thank you for the article, very interesting! My first language is French, so it was nice and easy to read! ;-)

By the way, I ran 4 o 5 paragraphs of the article through Google translate (French to English) and the translation was pretty accurate. So, that's a good option if one wants to read the article.


----------



## jazzytune (Mar 16, 2020)

Mahk43 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Here is an interview (in french) of some CANON's head directors. It is illustrated with pictures of R/R5 with new 24-105 and 100-500.
> 
> https://phototrend.fr/2020/03/interview-canon-japon-fev-2020/



I like this part:

*Shoji Kaihara:* as you may know, 18 months ago, we launched the EOS R, then the EOS RP, and with this new system on the market, we received a lot of feedback from customers: what they thought, what was good, what worked, what didn't work, what they wanted to see.

So we thought it was very important to us to collect what customers felt using EOS R and RP, in order to create a model we could be proud of, what we could call a second generation. The purpose was to make sure that we had covered the basics, so to speak. And we had the 2020 Olympics in mind, so we thought it was a great opportunity to showcase this model of which we are proud in 2020.

I want to tell you that we are in the final stages of developing the EOS R5 and are in the process of refining it. You’ll know we’re proud of it when it’s released and I think you’ll enjoy it.

*Go Tokura:* for Canon, we are positioning this EOS R5 as the companion of the new EOS 1D-X Mark III, so we know we have to get it out in time for the Olympics and it will be done.


----------

